# Авиация > Современность >  ...сверхманевренность

## milstar

20.10.2006  |  вооружения 
Валерий Родиков 
Ближний воздушный бой никто не отменял
Победа отечественного аса в небе Англии 
Летом этого года на авиабазе британских ВВС Фейрфорд (примерно сто миль западнее Фарнборо) прошло ежегодное авиашоу «Эйр Тату», в котором участвуют боевые самолеты. Его главная награда – мемориальный переходящий приз имени маршала авиации сэра Дениса Кроули-Миллинга за лучший сольный пилотаж – была вручена российскому летчику-испытателю Герою РФ Павлу Власову. 


– Павел Николаевич, Фарнборо, Ле Бурже, Жуковский – эти слова давно известны людям даже далеким от авиации. Авиабаза Фейрфорд у меня ассоциируется с налетами американских В-52 на Ирак, а не с «Эйр Тату». Почему-то это крупнейшее авиашоу практически неизвестно широкой общественности. По существу, вы открыли его для россиян. Расскажите вкратце о нем нашим читателям. 

– Слово «тату» пришло в английский язык из Полинезии и переводится как «татуировка». Так что буквальный перевод «Эйр Тату» – «Воздушная татуировка». История этого ежегодного королевского международного авиационного авиашоу начинается с 1971 года. В 1975 году его стал опекать герой воздушных боев в небе Британии во Второй мировой войне маршал авиации сэр Денис Кроули-Миллинг. По его настоянию произошла смена спонсора, и популярность международного авиашоу стала расти с каждым годом. Сегодня это крупнейшая в мире воздушная демонстрация военной авиатехники, в том числе и действующих исторических раритетов. 

Это ежегодное авиашоу, в котором участвуют только боевые машины без всяких ограничений: истребители, пилотажные группы, бомбардировщики, военно-транспортная авиация, вертолеты... У России есть опыт выступлений в разных авиашоу. И в этом тоже. 

Среди зрителей много фанатов авиации со всего мира. Для них это большой праздник. География участников авиашоу обширна. Это военные летчики даже таких далеких от Великобритании стран, как Австралия, Новая Зеландия, Бразилия. Участвуют и фирмы. В частности «Боинг» с F-18F «Супер Хорнет» (производитель самолета «Макдоннел Дуглас» была поглощена «Боингом». – «НВО»). Перед выступлениями в Фарнборо американцы на «Супер Хорнете» почти неделю отлетали на «Эйр Тату», как и мы с Михаилом Беляевым на отечественной машине с отклоняемым вектором тяги. Так что Королевский меч мы заработали вместе. 

– За лучший сольный пилотаж вам вручили Мемориальный переходящий приз имени Кроули-Миллинга, а каков статус еще одной награды – Мемориального меча короля Хуссейна, – которой отмечают одновременно и пилотов крылатой машины, и ее создателей? 

– Эта награда символизирует абсолютное первенство: лучшие из лучших. 

– Как когда-то у нас в боксе было звание абсолютного чемпиона страны? 

– В принципе так. Этот приз был учрежден еще королем Иордании Хуссейном, который патронировал авиашоу и был вице-президентом «Эйр Тату». 

– А наш ближайший конкурент F-16 летал? 

– Там было много самолетов одной марки, в том числе и F-16 различных модификаций, которые стоят на вооружении многих стран. То же самое относится и к F-18. Там были и бомбардировщики В-1 и В-52. В общем, летала вся авиатехника, которая только есть в вооруженных силах. Это было масштабное зрелище. 

– Какие фигуры из вашего выступления произвели наибольшее впечатление на жюри, на специалистов? 

– Дело не в фигурах, которым еще даже нет названия, а в уникальной управляемости самолета на тех режимах, где обычные самолеты становятся неуправляемыми. 

– То есть их поразили технические возможности российской машины? 

– Главная задача, которая стоит перед летчиком, когда он выстраивает свой демонстрационный комплекс, – это чтобы было интересно зрителям, а специалистам стали понятными возможности самолета. Мы и показали зрелищные элементы для публики и одновременно новые уникальные качества машины, которые пока недоступны западным конкурентам. 

– О сверхманевренности заговорили уже давно. Однако военные специалисты продолжают дискутировать: а нужна ли она сегодня, поскольку-де время ближних воздушных боев, так называемых «собачьих свалок», – в прошлом. Ныне увидел на экране локатора цель за несколько десятков километров и пускай ракету. Тогда, чтобы оправдать сверхманевренность, военные даже начали придумывать всякие противоракетные маневры (типа уже известных «колокола» и «кобры»), чтобы остановить самолет «на скаку», загнать отраженный от самолета радиолокационный сигнал в нулевой допплер, чтобы он пропал с экранов радара. Но эти задумки не смогли поколебать скепсис многих оппозиционеров сверхманевренности. Выходит, что присуждение вам высших призов на авиашоу сугубо военной авиационной техники – это признание того, что сверхманевренность для современного боевого самолета – серьезное конкурентное преимущество, так как оно расширяет боевые возможности истребителя? 

– Не буду вдаваться в тонкости тактики воздушных боев. Оставим это поле теоретикам. А вот на практике, какой самолет лучше при одинаковых максимальных скоростях (допустим, два маха): тот у которого минимальная скорость сваливания в штопор 450 км/час или 200? Конечно, тот у которого эксплуатационный диапазон скоростей шире. У машины с отклоняемым вектором тяги проблем с потерей управляемости на еще меньших скоростях и на еще больших углах атаки нет, а это означает в первую очередь большую безопасность полета. Самолет сохраняет управляемость на таких скоростях и таких углах атаки, где обычные современные истребители превращаются в груду падающего металла. 

И, во-вторых, сверхманевренность – это еще и большая боевая эффективность. В чем отличие маневренности от сверхманевренности? В моем понимании, маневренность – это способность самолета поворачивать продольную ось самолета в пространстве за счет поворота вектора скорости за определенное время. Сверхманевренность – это поворот продольной оси самолета за счет отклонения вектора тяги двигателя независимо от направления вектора скорости. Скорость поворота продольной оси в пространстве у современных истребителей ограничивается примерно 20 градусами в секунду. То есть, чтобы ему развернуться, повернуться на 180 градусов, надо не менее 9 секунд. Для современного воздушного боя это слишком много. У российской машины с ОВТ на это потребуется в несколько раз меньшее время. Наш самолет по сравнению с любым современным истребителем, практически мгновенно может развернуть свою продольную ось в направлении противника и создать условия для прицеливания, то есть для атаки. 

Двигатель с всеракурсным отклонением тяги – это прежде всего безопасность полета, предсказуемость поведения самолета при выполнении различных маневров. Согласно законам физики, при вращении материального тела (а в большинстве маневров оно присутствует) возникает масса моментов (гироскопических и других), которые надо компенсировать, чтобы не случились нежелательные развороты в ту или иную сторону, которые могут привести и к сваливанию. Только всеракурсное сопло позволяет компенсировать эти нежелательные развороты, а интеллект вычислителя отклонения вектора тяги разгружает летчика от необходимости дополнительных управляющих усилий. Чтобы совершить вращательный маневр в вертикальной плоскости, летчику не надо, образно говоря, шевелить руками или ногами для компенсации возникающих моментов. 

– Почему же другие производители истребителей не последовали примеру российских коллег? 

– Сама идея не нова. После выступлений на «Эйр Тату» уже на авиасалоне в Фарнборо к стенду предприятия, где было создано всеракурсное сопло для двигателя, приходили специалисты многих двигателестроительных фирм. С сожалением они говорили, что еще лет десять назад они «заморозили» эту тему, на которую потратили многие годы. Не смогли найти техническое решение, которое одновременно обеспечивало бы и требуемые характеристики регулируемого сопла, и заданные ресурс и надежность. Россияне же сумели найти оптимум: при минимальном увеличении массы их двигатель с отклоняемым вектором тяги дал самолету уникальную сверхманевренность почти без снижения ресурса и надежности двигателя. 

Американцы тоже работали над отклоняемым вектором тяги. Они пробовали его и на F-15, F-16, X-31. Победитель «Эйр Тату» 2004 года Рикардо Трейвен, который в этом году тоже выступал на F-18, рассказывал мне с сожалением, что он летал на летающей лаборатории НАСА на базе F-15 c отклоняемым вектором тяги, но технологический уровень того времени не позволил внедрить этот режим без ущерба для основных характеристик самолета. Непростая задача – поворачивать соплом раскаленный газовый поток силою в 8,3 тонны (такова тяга двигателя) на 150 во всех плоскостях. Это должна быть очень прочная конструкция. Американцы, видимо, не сумели ее создать в приемлемых весе и габаритах. А лишняя масса и габариты – это снижение разгонных, скоростных, маневренных характеристик при режимах, когда отклонение вектора тяги не используется. «Навар» от сверхманевренности в сравнительно узком диапазоне скоростей и углов атаки «съедался» деградацией характеристик при обычных режимах. 

– Наверное, было непросто интегрировать в единую программу аэродинамическое и газодинамическое управление самолетом? 

– Надо низко поклониться отечественным специалистам. С точки зрения летчика, управление с ОВТ выглядит как управление обычным самолетом. Если нужно накренить машину, я делаю соответствующее движение ручкой, и мне неинтересно, что в этот момент делают сопла или аэродинамические рули. И это происходит на тех скоростях и углах атаки, когда обычный самолет уже бы падал. 

Работа была долгая, объемная, кропотливая. Громадную роль в отработке программы сыграл специально созданный стенд моделирования. Все режимы сначала «пролетывались» на нем, а потом выполнялись на самолете. Летные данные сопоставлялись со стендовыми. И так постепенно двигались дальше. Пришлось многократно менять алгоритмы управления вектором тяги, чтобы сделать реакцию самолета как можно более привычной для летчика. 

– А кто еще, кроме вас и Михаила Беляева, летал на сверхманевренном истребителе? 

– Олег Антонович и Станислав Горбунов совершили на нем несколько полетов. Но основной объем летных испытаний пришелся на нас с Михаилом Беляевым. 

Хочу еще вернуться к оппонентам сверхманевренности. Главный их контраргумент в том, что завязка воздушного боя начинается на скоростях, близких к 0,9М, где сверхманевренность не применяют. Но уже через минуту при противоборстве самолетов примерно с равными характеристиками при нормальном маневрировании от этого Маха ничего не остается. Мне приходилось на отечественном истребителе (без ОВТ) «воевать» с F-16 в Венесуэле. Через минуту после маневра скорость уже в районе 400 км/час, то есть в том диапазоне, где ограничен угол атаки, где уже нет той эффективности рулей и т.д. Как раз в этом положении сверхманевренность была бы очень кстати. Выигрывал я потому, что наш самолет чуть более тяговооруженный и чуть более безопасный при потере скорости, а также благодаря ряду других более второстепенных особенностей. Я повторюсь, бой начинается при Мах 0,9, а заканчивается где-то на 400 км/час, где маневренные возможности у обычных самолетов практически иссякли, и тот, кто хоть на секунду сможет развернуться для атаки, тот и выиграл. 

– А если по вам будет пущена ракета, позволит ли сверхманевренность уйти от нее? 

– При анализе боевой эффективности, который проводят наши специалисты, рассматриваются и противоракетные маневры, в том числе и уход в допплеровский ноль против радиолокационных средств наведения, и увод сопла из прямого поля зрения инфракрасных ракет и ряд других. 

– Помахать хвостом ракете? 

– Можно и так образно сказать. Например, маневр «а-ля кобра» уводит сопло из поля зрения инфракрасной головки, и вероятность промаха возрастает. В этом вопросе много аспектов, которые не очевидны, но могут быть применены. Уход от ракет решается в комплексе. Здесь задействованы и комплекс оповещения о пуске ракет, и другие средства, в том числе и сверхманевренность. 

– Инфракрасные ракеты – это оружие ближнего боя, все-таки бытует мнение, что он изжил себя? 

– Бесспорно, доля ближнего боя сегодня при наличии развитого информационного поля связи и целеуказания (в том числе за счет использования спутников, «аваксов») существенно уменьшилась. Поэтому все стараются в ближний бой не вступать. Правда, эти информационные возможности доступны далеко не для всех. Но даже у такой мощной страны, как США, есть ситуации, когда ближний бой не исключен. Поэтому он и остается в наставлениях. К примеру, в том же Ираке были случаи, когда американские летчики сбивали англичан. Есть такая операция в истребительной авиации, как перехват. Она несколько отличается от той, которая была раньше в эпоху холодной войны. Если самолет летит «оттуда», его надо было сбивать. Сейчас в тех же американских ВВС для перехвата истребитель должен сблизиться с целью в пределах визуальной дальности и опознать ее. 

– Они, что же, не доверяют системе «свой-чужой»? 

– Неотвечающий самолет – еще не значит противник. Обязательно должно быть визуальное опознание. Если перехватываемый самолет – действительно угроза, то вот вам и завязка воздушного боя. Американцы не снимают пушку и инфракрасные ракеты со своих истребителей. Ближний бой никто не отменял. 



Из досье «НВО» 

Павел Николаевич Власов родился в 1960 г. в городе Лебедин Сумской области (Украина). В 1981 г. окончил Харьковское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков им. С. Гривцевца. Служил в строевых частях. С 1987 по 1989 г. занимался в Центре подготовки летного состава им. А.Федотова. Затем получил приглашение на работу в АНПК «МиГ» им. А.Микояна. Имеет налет свыше 3600 часов. Старший летчик-испытатель. Герой Российской Федерации. Женат, имеет сына и дочь.

http://nvo.ng.ru/armament/2006-10-20/1_airfight.html

----------


## juky-puky

*Сверхманевренность — вопросы остаются*
http://pogreb.nm.ru/txt/Sverhman.html

----------


## milstar

Фактически «кобра», «хук», да и любой другой маневр с выходом на минимально допустимые скорости полета, является по сути пока еще неуправляемыми маневрами, так как в процессе их выполнения летчик лишен возможности корректировать пространственное положение истребителя, восстановить управляемость можно только после того как самолет в пикировании достигнет хотя бы минимальной эволютивной скорости около 300 км/ч. 

from http://pogreb.nm.ru/txt/Sverhman.html

#############################

   Dear Sir 

   Author of this messages  suspect -

1. MiG-29 OVT  have more different high maneuvr possibilities 
as Su-27  /author was by ILA in Berlin and   observated/ 

2.  Complex of tactical skill ,which would  developed and used  with 
    high maneuvr  fighter  is and would  high secret 

3.  Each   tactical skill  have   limitation .

4.  Limitation  of    of result of  different  calculations   in article ,which
you stated  in comparsion with 

    a. Result of    test ,experience of   KB Mikojana ,which  are high 
       secret.
    b. Reality  ...   Experience in  future   war  


       Your respectfully

----------


## Дилетант

Дело в другом. Тактическая модель. Что есть истребитель? Старый вопрос. Либо это крутящийся во всех системах координат предмет, либо устройство, предназначенное для уничтожения вражеских летательных аппаратов. МиГ -25/31 однозначно убийца, хотя по высшему пилотажу игрок весьма посредственный, при этом не перестающий быть  одним из наиболее эффективных ликвидаторов. Что лучше? Выбираем тактику и стратегию, а не конкретный из имеющихся ЛА.

----------


## Хы

> Дело в другом. Тактическая модель. Что есть истребитель? Старый вопрос. Либо это крутящийся во всех системах координат предмет, либо устройство, предназначенное для уничтожения вражеских летательных аппаратов. МиГ -25/31 однозначно убийца, хотя по высшему пилотажу игрок весьма посредственный, при этом не перестающий быть  одним из наиболее эффективных ликвидаторов. Что лучше? Выбираем тактику и стратегию, а не конкретный из имеющихся ЛА.


Какие типы перехватываемых (ликвидируемых) целей для выбираемой тактики и стратегии - или по другому что первично тактика и стратегия или тип перехватываемых целей (грубо говоря - вероятный противник)? Или исходя из нашей доктрины против кого дружить будем?

----------


## juky-puky

> Дело в другом. Тактическая модель. Что есть истребитель? Старый вопрос. Либо это крутящийся во всех системах координат предмет, либо устройство, предназначенное для уничтожения вражеских летательных аппаратов.


- Непонятно, почему такая постановка вопроса: "или-или"? Когда хороший истребитель должен обладать и теми, и другими, и третьими свойствами - и к этому давно стремятся. 
А МиГ-25/31  истребителями как таковыми не являются, всё-таки, это перехватчики в чистом виде, подобные американским F-106 или так и не пошедшим в серию А-12. И главной их задачей было перехват стратегических бомбардировщиков-ракетоносцев над своей территорией, в соответствии со стратегическими планами 50-х, 60-х, 70-х годов, где не планируются воздушные бои, где нет ЗРК противника. Сегодня их значение сильно снизилось.
Разумеется, при острой нужде их будут использовать и как настоящие истребители...



> МиГ -25/31 однозначно убийца, хотя по высшему пилотажу игрок весьма посредственный, при этом не перестающий быть  одним из наиболее эффективных ликвидаторов.


- Перечислите - много ли убитых у них на счету? Сколько пальцев надо загибать?  :) 



> Что лучше? Выбираем тактику и стратегию, а не конкретный из имеющихся ЛА.


- Выбираем то, чем можно воевать с вероятным противником. Он - "заказчик" нашей стратегии, тактики и потребных ЛА...  :roll:

----------


## Viggen Гость

В связи с распространением ракет с тепловизионными и активными радиолокационными ГСН, а также нашлемных прицельных систем, сверхманевренность полностью утратила свое значение.

----------


## juky-puky

УВТ как дополнение к аэродинамическим поверхностям безусловно полезен, особенно на малых скоростях.  
Но стрельбы ракетами из кобры или чакры  на скоростях менее минимально допустиных навсегда останется цирковым номером - я видел в цирке стрельбу из пистолета в процессе сальто.  Все так не смогут никогда.
 А _"сила советского спорта - в его масовости!"_ (с)  :twisted:

----------

Кобру делают то-же далеко не все, но в свое время был полк, где все летчики ее делали несмотря на запреты
Впервые слышу , что Кобра является атакующим маневром и во время ее выполнения производится пуск  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> Впервые слышу, что Кобра является атакующим маневром и во время ее выполнения производится пуск


- Скорее оборонительным, но именно с пуском ракеты в процессе. Это и есть квинтэссенция сверхманёвренности - пустить ракету по противнику, почти моментально развернувшись на угол чуть ли не в 180 градусов, пока противник выполняет обычный аэродинамический манёвр - вираж, петлю и т.д.

----------


## Nazar

Тогда-уж не в процессе выполнения маневра , а по его завершению
И все-таки более корректно, в данном вопросе , говорить о боковой кобре

----------


## juky-puky

> Тогда-уж не в процессе выполнения маневра , а по его завершению


- Не по завершению, а в зависимости от положения самолёта противника.



> И все-таки более корректно, в данном вопросе , говорить о боковой кобре


- Вот те раз: противник, например, проходит сверху - а кобра боковая!?   :?  :roll:

----------


## Nazar

Все  , что ты сейчас сказал , относится не к класической кобре, а к кобре на вираже.

----------


## juky-puky

> Все  , что ты сейчас сказал , относится не к класической кобре, а к кобре на вираже.


- Расскажи (или тисни картинку) - какая разница между той и той? Поподробнее?

----------


## Nazar

?.

----------


## Nazar

Рисую плохо, не в художественном учился, классическая кобра выполняется в горизонтальном полете, без изменения направления движения, кобра на вираже (хук)-динамический выход на сверхбольшие углы атаки на вираже, с удерживанием угла атаки на время необходимое для пуска ракет.
Одна фигура используется для выхода из под атаки, вторая собственно для атаки.
Ведь сам все это знаешь, не из вредности же спрашиваешь?

----------


## juky-puky

> Ведь сам все это знаешь, не из вредности же спрашиваешь?


- Нет, правда, я в кобрах... не очень, чтобы "досконально и чётко".  :) Видел, разумеется, видеоклипы с ними всевозможные...
Но в воздушном бою - там ведь положение, из которого её придётся выполнять, может изначально оказаться, в принципе, любым, в том числе - и самым неудобным.  :roll: 

Проблема ещё и в том, что, как правило, на прицеливание лётчику и захват цели ГСН требуется пусть небольшое, но время. Тогда как выполняя элементы кобры, оказывается, что этого времени нет. Там нужны другие ракеты, выполняющие "захват после пуска" и т.д. Из существующих российских, насколько мне известно, это не делает ни одна ракета...

----------


## Maximus_G

> - Вот те раз: противник, например, проходит сверху - а кобра боковая!?   :?  :roll:


Для "боковой кобры" есть специальное название - "хук". Но вы правы, в возможном приложении к БВБ конечно нет принципиальных ограничений на диапазон возможных плоскостей выполнения этого маневра (относительно матушки земли). Хошь - вверх, хошь вбок, а хошь вообще вниз.




> Проблема ещё и в том, что, как правило, на прицеливание лётчику и захват цели ГСН требуется пусть небольшое, но время. Тогда как выполняя элементы кобры, оказывается, что этого времени нет. Там нужны другие ракеты, выполняющие "захват после пуска" и т.д. Из существующих российских, насколько мне известно, это не делает ни одна ракета...


Такая проблема есть, но это проблема конкретных типов ЛА и оружия. Коброподобные маневры в исполнении Су-27, -30МКИ, МиГ-29ОВТ или Ф-22 - очевидно имеют разную практическую ценность.

----------


## Хы

Уважаемые, а вы статью с которой началась эта тема не читали?

Там же летчик выигравший турнир ни слова не говорит о кобрах, хуках и т.д., то есть не ими он распугал тамошний голубятник. И достаточно ясно написано для чего нужна сверхманевренность. Может кто поправит: основная цель разгрузить летчика от пилотирования в угоду применения всего комплекса оружия, т.е. такой самолет позволяет делать большие ошибки без сваливаний и потери скорости. Раньше завершить разворот, вираж, ну и т.д. Соответственно и требования к пилотажной подготовке пилота можно (я так думаю ))) снизить - это для того, чтобы готовых летчиков было больше к началу боевых действий, короче преимуществ тьма! Мож в чем и не прав готов обсуждать  :D

----------


## juky-puky

> Уважаемые, а вы статью с которой началась эта тема не читали?
> 
> Там же летчик выигравший турнир ни слова не говорит о кобрах, хуках и т.д., то есть не ими он распугал тамошний голубятник.


- Всё-таки именно ими, ибо они придают зрелищность всем подобным показательным выступлениям.  :roll: Простое  увеличение угловых скоростей при малых скоростях пилотирования не так впечатляет публику. 
Другое дело, что в настоящем бою потеря скорости до величин, близких к нулю, чревата слишком большими неприятностями, тогда как повышение манёвренности однозначно полезно. 



> И достаточно ясно написано для чего нужна сверхманевренность. Может кто поправит: основная цель разгрузить летчика от пилотирования в угоду применения всего комплекса оружия, т.е. такой самолет позволяет делать большие ошибки без сваливаний и потери скорости. Раньше завершить разворот, вираж, ну и т.д.


- Но надо разделять эти две вещи - повышение манёвренности за счёт УВТ, когда самолёт ещё способен держаться в воздухе без потери высоты - и энту самую сверхманёвренность как боевой приём, когда самолёт на скоростях, стремящихся к нулю, выполняет пару эффектных кульбитов, но потом, практически полностью потеряв скорость, вынужден либо стремительно терять высоту, чтобы разогнаться (хорошо, если запас высоты есть!), либо, как цирковой канатаходец, балансировать почти в вертикальной стойке, постепенно разгоняясь,  оказываясь в эти долгие секунды совершенно беззащитным.



> Соответственно и требования к пилотажной подготовке пилота можно (я так думаю ))) снизить - это для того, чтобы готовых летчиков было больше к началу боевых действий


- Категорически не согласен в этом месте - по моему глубокому убеждению, требования к лётчику, пилотирующему самолёт с УВТ, должны быть не ниже, а выше, и обучаться он пилотажу с применением УВТ на малых и сверхмалых скоростях должен дополнительно. Точно так же, как лётчик сначала осваивает простой пилотаж, потом сложный, потом высший, - так и после высшего пилотажа он должен отдельно осваивать пилотаж с УВТ.
На средних скоростях и больших разница не будет заметной, там автоматика поможет даже новичку, но на малых и ниже - там людей надо готовить отдельно и специально.



> короче преимуществ тьма!


- Но и проблем - тоже. 
Опять же: всё это для ближнего боя, до которого, по американским учениям с участием F-22, закончившимся со счётом 108:0, НИКТО НЕ ДОЖИЛ...  А ведь там противником F-22 выступал F-15, считающийся у серьёзных людей лучшим истребителем мира, там применялись и средства РЭБ, РТР и ДРЛОУ - американские,  также считающиеся у серьёзных людей лучшими в мире на сегодня... :roll:

*Но, разумеется, БВБ никто не отменял!*  :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> А ведь там противником F-22 выступал F-15, считающийся у серьёзных людей лучшим истребителем мира


Как-то раз в штатах Су-27 показал, какой самолет на тот момент являлся лучшим истребителем.Или американцы бдительность нашу усыпили полным проигрышем F-15

----------


## Холостяк

О чем спор!?
В самом начале написано в интервью о сверхманевренности и зачем она...
А про то что за самолетик является лучшим в мире с 90х, загляните на Ф-22 веточку, я там ролик с мнением уважаемых серьезных людей выложил..Там как раз и про Ф-15 и Су-27....
Только как я понял у некоторых "серьезные" люди все еще считают Ф-15 - лучший.... Только кто они эти "серьезные"?

----------


## Maximus_G

> А про то что за самолетик является лучшим в мире с 90х, загляните на Ф-22 веточку,


Разве лучшим может быть только один?
В русском языке имеются две превосходных степени и несколько их семантических вариантов. 



> я там ролик с мнением уважаемых серьезных людей выложил..Там как раз и про Ф-15 и Су-27....


Только они сравнивали маневренные качества, а в утверждении Juky речь шла вовсе не об аэробатике. И даже не в духе "кто круче".
"Лучше по оружию" - это всего лишь интерпретация Разбаша в силу его понимания вопроса и концепции телепрограммы. 



> Только как я понял у некоторых "серьезные" люди все еще считают Ф-15 - лучший.... Только кто они эти "серьезные"?


Хотелось бы по возможности обойтись без этих традиционных выяснений с линейкой.
Хотя juky-puky таки провокатор :) (кстати, дядь Миш, я вас снова узнал :D )




> Может кто поправит: основная цель разгрузить летчика от пилотирования в угоду применения всего комплекса оружия, т.е. такой самолет позволяет делать большие ошибки без сваливаний и потери скорости. Раньше завершить разворот, вираж, ну и т.д.


Не согласен в деталях, но в целом думаю так же. СМ расширяет возможности комплекса по достижению условий применения оружия в БМБ.

----------


## juky-puky

> ...кстати, дядь Миш, я вас снова узнал :D


- Я и не сомневался ни секунды!  :D (Как сказал какой-то великий француз: "Человек - это стиль")
Но просьба аналогичная...  :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> А ведь там противником F-22 выступал F-15, считающийся у серьёзных людей лучшим истребителем мира
> 			
> 		
> 
> Как-то раз в штатах Су-27 показал, какой самолет на тот момент являлся лучшим истребителем. Или американцы бдительность нашу усыпили полным проигрышем F-15





> А про то что за самолетик является лучшим в мире с 90х, загляните на Ф-22 веточку, я там ролик с мнением уважаемых серьезных людей выложил.. Там как раз и про Ф-15 и Су-27....
> Только как я понял у некоторых "серьезные" люди все еще считают Ф-15 - лучший.... Только кто они эти "серьезные"?


- Это те, кто в курсе их реальных боевых возможностей. 
Как-то в одном провинциальном училище, на одной маленькой  кафедре сделали простенький расчёт снижения дальности обнаружения в условиях взаимных индивидуальных помех для самолётов F-14 и Су-27, летящих на встречных курсах. Расчёт выполнялся по родным советским формулам и родным отечественным данным и данным, натыренным родной советской/российской разведкой.
Получилась интересная картина: Максимальная дальность обнаружения для AWG-9 уменьшалась при работе станции индивидуальных помех Су-27 с *213* км до *60* км с копейками, а дальность обнаружения для БРЛС Су-27 под воздействием ALQ-165 уменьшалась со *130* км  до *12* км. 
В этой дуэльной ситуации F-14 успевал выполнить по Су-27 несколько пусков подряд ДО момента, когда Су-27 сможет выполнить по нему хотя бы один. Поэтому для Су-27 создаётся ситуация несовместимая с жизнью.
*Как только я это осознал, то навсегда стал серьёзным*. Чего и вам, дорогие т-щи, желаю. :twisted: 
И нет тут никакой фаллометрии, увы и ах.

----------


## milstar

Dear Sir 

You wrote - Уважаемые, а вы статью с которой началась эта тема не читали? 

Там же летчик выигравший турнир ни слова не говорит о кобрах, хуках и т.д., то есть не ими он распугал тамошний голубятник. И достаточно ясно написано для чего нужна сверхманевренность. Может кто поправит: основная цель разгрузить летчика от пилотирования в угоду применения всего комплекса оружия, т.е. такой самолет позволяет делать большие ошибки без сваливаний и потери скорости. Раньше завершить разворот, вираж, ну и т.д. Соответственно и требования к пилотажной подготовке пилота можно (я так думаю ))) снизить - это для того, чтобы готовых летчиков было больше к началу боевых действий, короче преимуществ тьма! Мож в чем и не прав готов обсуждать


    Maneuvr ,which performed  /col?/ Vlasov  is different  from Cobra
 and have another name - Bumerang,Cozack slide &  



   Your respectfully   milstar

----------


## Хы

> Соответственно и требования к пилотажной подготовке пилота можно (я так думаю ))) снизить - это для того, чтобы готовых летчиков было больше к началу боевых действий





> - Категорически не согласен в этом месте - по моему глубокому убеждению, требования к лётчику, пилотирующему самолёт с УВТ, должны быть не ниже, а выше, ...


может быть. Я не летчик, но мое субъективное мнение, что в статье говориться о приведении органов управления самолетом с УВТ к обычному (интуитивному), т.е. как на обычном без УВТ.



> короче преимуществ тьма!





> - Но и проблем - тоже. 
> Опять же: всё это для ближнего боя, до которого, по американским учениям с участием F-22, закончившимся со счётом 108:0, НИКТО НЕ ДОЖИЛ...  А ведь там противником F-22 выступал F-15, считающийся у серьёзных людей лучшим истребителем мира, там применялись и средства РЭБ, РТР и ДРЛОУ - американские,  также считающиеся у серьёзных людей лучшими в мире на сегодня... :roll:
> 
> *Но, разумеется, БВБ никто не отменял!*


Полностью с Вами согласен. Именно для БВБ, т.к. для дальнего ВБ и ВБ на средних дистанциях нужны совсем другие средства.
С уважением,
Хы.

----------


## Холостяк

Вот вот...
О чем спор!?
Одни серьезные люди заявляют, что лучшим является один самолет, другие серьезные люди говорят, что - другой. Что говорят одни серьезные люди о мировом превосходстве Ф-15 я не слыхивал. Возможно, что они утверждают том, что Ф-15 лучшая машина. У нас же, наши серьезные уважаемые люди, говорят, что Су-27 лучшая машина по всем параметрам в мире. Это мы слышим и по радио, и ТВ, и на авиашоу. Однако реально, я понимаю, что все относительно и вызывает улыбку. 
Если сравнивать проще… Допустим наш отечественный автомобиль и немецкий. И взгляд не в том, каково их лобовое сопротивление, без подробностей и параметров узлов и агрегатов и их специфики работы, накладок в расходах на сервисе. А в том, что и отечественный и немецкий одного класса в состоянии доставить пассажира из пункта «а» в пункт «б». У автомобилей крутятся колеса, поворачивается рулевое колесо и даже радиус разворота похож, тормозные пути соответствуют стандартам безопасности. То есть выполнить предназначение и поставленную задачу у автомобилей - присутствует. И это бесспорно. Касаемо самолетов… В Великую отечественную, подобная ситуация с авиационной техникой нашей и немецкой… Да, отечественные самолеты делали из клееной фанеры в отличии цельнометаллических немецких, но это не мешало нашим самолетам выполнять боевые задачи и побеждать. Летит, управляется и стреляет… и не хуже! Так же и в современность.
Я не категоричен и никогда не оспариваю, что характеристики авиационной техники диаметрально различны. Я не высказываю, что наш самолет самый-самый. Нет такого. Я прикалываюсь, когда люди начинают категорично говорить, что этот самолет лучше этого на примере какого либо параметра ТТХ, кто бы ни был производитель этих самолетов. Есть параметры, где военный летчик предпочел и говорит, что этот самолет для меня удобен, лучше, чем тот, не в сервисе, а для решения боевой задачи. 
И кстати, летчики категорично не говорят, что какой-либо самолет лучший в мире. Об этом говорят или политики, или журналисты, или любители. 
Инженеры и конструкторы создавая сложнейшую технику, всегда последнее слово оставляли пилоту - так как летать и побеждать ему, и ему доверять свою жизнь этим механизмам. Можно создать сложнейший механизм, который по технологии лидер с запредельными параметрами, но этот механизм можно сбить из рогатки и на котором невозможно летать. А пилот уже без вникания в нюансы инженерии скажет о том, каков самолет в полете и возможно ли на нем победить или вообще выжить.
Просто удивляет, что некоторые собеседники оспаривают, приводя множество серьезных мнений и инженерных расчетов, фактический реальный вывод, что наши ВВС на своей технике не в состоянии выполнить положенных и возложенных на них задач. Просто это проскальзывает на различных темах форума и уже перекинулось сюда…Я к тому, что можно аргументировано привести других серьезных людей и инженерные расчеты доказывающие обратное. В частности я категоричен только в том, что техника имеющаяся у нас, в состоянии выполнить любую поставленную задачу в том числе - выйти победителем в равном воздушном бою, в том числе и в равном численном соотношении. Я допускаю, при определенной эффективности использования тактики, даже победить при численном превосходстве противника. 
Так же как не разумно…: « Сегодня приз на лучший самолет мира, по мнению серьезных людей, получает - ….!!!!!»

А по сверхманевренности, согласно темы, летчик высказал свое мнение в интервью в самом начале. О чем спор? В чем вопрос? Все идет на развитие техники. Встал актуальный вопрос о сверхманевренности. Все инженеры и светлые головы решили вопрос технически. Летчик проверил, действительно работает! И это реально использовать и дает преимущество в военной авиации! Об этом человек сказал. Если б сделали, но это работало не так как ожидали специалисты, то другой вопрос… Это эволюция Феликс! А тут высказывают, что это нашим самолетам не надо или спрашивают зачем, даже не читая компетентного мнения в начале темы… Или не поняли… Не поняли и то, что человек объяснил оба понятия эффективность и сверхманевренность. Что не мало важно. В ближнем бою как в подготовке и управлении самолетом сверхманевренность эффективна… Не хочу повторять, что сказано… Читайте интервью…

----------


## milstar

Dear  Sir

 deleted from author

----------


## Хы

> Как-то в одном провинциальном училище, на одной маленькой  кафедре сделали простенький расчёт снижения дальности обнаружения в условиях взаимных индивидуальных помех для самолётов F-14 и Су-27, летящих на встречных курсах. Расчёт выполнялся по родным советским формулам и родным отечественным данным и данным, натыренным родной советской/российской разведкой.
> Получилась интересная картина: Максимальная дальность обнаружения для AWG-9 уменьшалась при работе станции индивидуальных помех Су-27 с *213* км до *60* км с копейками, а дальность обнаружения для БРЛС Су-27 под воздействием ALQ-165 уменьшалась со *130* км  до *12* км. 
> В этой дуэльной ситуации F-14 успевал выполнить по Су-27 несколько пусков подряд ДО момента, когда Су-27 сможет выполнить по нему хотя бы один. Поэтому для Су-27 создаётся ситуация несовместимая с жизнью.
> *Как только я это осознал, то навсегда стал серьёзным*. Чего и вам, дорогие т-щи, желаю. :twisted: 
> И нет тут никакой фаллометрии, увы и ах.


Тут как в том мультфильме - деньги то у нас есть, только ума нет.
Пиндосам в свое время хорошо по морде надавали, вот они и изголяются ... в совершенстве. А мы даже если получаем - в науку не идет!
История нас учит, что ничему не учит. 

Сугубо личное мнение  :P 

P.S. А можно узнать в каком училище?

*Попрошу без мата*

----------


## juky-puky

> P.S. А можно узнать в каком училище?


- Да какое это имеет значение... В провинциальном...  :lol:

----------


## An-Z

> Получилась интересная картина: Максимальная дальность обнаружения для AWG-9 уменьшалась при работе станции индивидуальных помех Су-27 с 213 км до 60 км с копейками, а дальность обнаружения для БРЛС Су-27 под воздействием ALQ-165 уменьшалась со 130 км до 12 км.
> В этой дуэльной ситуации F-14 успевал выполнить по Су-27 несколько пусков подряд ДО момента, когда Су-27 сможет выполнить по нему хотя бы один.


Ну и при этом все забыли про ОЛС и Р-27Т.. да? 




> И сейчас у руля заказов................


 :evil: Ситуация ещё  хуже, чем Вам представляется..

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> Получилась интересная картина: Максимальная дальность обнаружения для AWG-9 уменьшалась при работе станции индивидуальных помех Су-27 с 213 км до 60 км с копейками, а дальность обнаружения для БРЛС Су-27 под воздействием ALQ-165 уменьшалась со 130 км до 12 км.
> В этой дуэльной ситуации F-14 успевал выполнить по Су-27 несколько пусков подряд ДО момента, когда Су-27 сможет выполнить по нему хотя бы один.
> 
> 
> Ну и при этом все забыли про ОЛС и Р-27Т.. да?


- Забыли и не вспоминали, потому, что вводная по условиям была: *НОЧЬ. В ОБЛАКАХ.*   :?

----------


## Хы

> Сообщение от Хы
> 
> И сейчас у руля заказов ПИДЕРАСТ НА ПИДЕРАСТЕ и ПИДЕРАСТОМ ПОГОНЯЮТ!
> 
> 
>  :evil: Ситуация ещё  хуже, чем Вам представляется..


А я думал: фсе, типа приплыли :( ... А оказывается у нас есть еще перспектива куда скатываться  :D !
Как говориться пессимист - хорошо осведомленный оптимист  :D

----------


## An-Z

> - Забыли и не вспоминали, потому, что вводная по условиям была: *НОЧЬ. В ОБЛАКАХ.*   :?


Надо же, так сразу бы и говорили, а то вы вспоминаете как то постепенно.. Ночь то безлунная была? А бальность облачности? Грозовые очаги?  8) 




> -А я думал: фсе, типа приплыли  ... А оказывается у нас есть еще перспектива куда скатываться  !


Ну а как же.. в бездонную яму катится можно до бесконечности..

----------


## Kasatka

господа, давайте без наездов, бабушек и прочего пустого трепа?

----------


## milstar

deleted from author

----------


## milstar

deleted from author

----------


## milstar

Dear Sir 

 deleted from author

----------


## milstar

Михаил Петрович Симонов point of view on 
сверхманевренность

 ...Сверхманевренность — это система приемов ближнего воздушного боя. В случае если летчик получает сигнал, что он находится в зоне облучения локатора противника, первое, что ему надо сделать, — уйти на вертикаль. Набирая высоту и теряя скорость, он уходит из зоны «видимости» радиолокаторов, работающих на эффекте Доплера...
######################################


Прорыв в сверхманевренность
«Никогда не забуду первый демонстрационный полет Су-27 в Париже, устроенный «Бритиш Аэроспейс» (British Aerospace) вместе с конструкторами и летчиками-испытателями «ОКБ Сухого», — таковы впечатления от «премьеры» истребителя у летчика британских ВВС Джона Фарлайта. — Виктор Пугачев делал вираж на Су-27 в 360 градусов за 10 секунд, средняя скорость на вираже — 36 градусов/с. А мы тогда лишь надеялись, что наш истребитель следующего поколения сможет достигнуть 25 градусов/с. Это та скорость, с которой пилот способен развернуть самолет, чтобы весь комплекс вооружения был готов к атаке. Если предположить, что наша новая машина встретится в бою с Су-27 через 10 секунд, ей останется, при том, если очень повезет, выпустить шасси и сесть. 

Многое увиденное нами на авиашоу может быть использовано боевым самолетом в реальном воздушном бою. Для обыкновенного зрителя аэрошоу лишь поверхностное действие, но если вы принадлежите к специалистам авиационной промышленности, то по маневрированию боевых машин вполне определите пределы, в которых может пилотировать самолет. И естественно, когда видите, что для Су-27 пределов нет или что самолет идет на вертикаль, доходит до остановки, падает обратно вниз, выходит в нормальный полет и делает это не раз и не два, а раз за разом, то понимаете, что это не исключение, не трюк, а норма. Сложность данного маневра не в том, как войти в режим, а как выйти из него. Обычно нам не разрешается превышать углы атаки 20—25 градусов: если превысить —теряем управление машиной... Но русские выполняют свои маневры, изменяя угол атаки в большом диапазоне, при этом оставаясь уверенными в управлении самолетом с абсолютно симметричным обтеканием. То же самое касается двигателей. Западные двигатели «страдают» строгими ограничениями по углам атаки. В полете на наших истребителях приходится думать одновременно и о маневрах противника, и о собственных ограничениях с аэродинамической точки зрения — о том, чего не должен делать летчик. Разумеется, такая ситуация не слишком комфортна для летчика, для него гораздо легче, когда можно делать все что угодно, чтобы суметь нацелиться на противника и преследовать его. То, чего добились русские, поразило нас до глубины души». 

Су-27 своими революционными дизайном и аэродинамикой установил новые стандарты в производстве истребителей. Человек, с именем которого неразрывно связана история его создания, — генеральный конструктор АООТ «ОКБ Сухого», доктор технических наук, действительный член Международной и Российской инженерных академий авиации и воздухоплавания, Герой России, лауреат Ленинской и Государственных премий Михаил Петрович Симонов. В 1995 году он награжден золотой медалью имени В. Г. Шухова, а в 1998 году редакция журнала «Aviation week and Space Technology» назвала его «легендой года». Его имя занесено на Доску почета Зала славы в Национальном музее авиации и космонавтики в Вашингтоне наряду с именами И. И. Сикорского, С. В. Ильюшина и Вернера фон Брауна. Интервью журналу «Наука и жизнь» Михаил Петрович дал впервые, хотя читает наш журнал с 1946 года. 

На вопросы редакции отвечает генеральный конструктор АООТ «ОКБ Сухого: М. СИМОНОВ. 

Беседу ведет специальный корреспондент журнала «Наука и жизнь» Т. Новгород екая. 

— Михаил Петрович, всех, кто когда-нибудь был на авиашоу и видел, что могу самолеты Су, или хотя бы, сидя у телевизора, смотрел репортажи с авиасалонов интересует, как и для чего создаются таки машины? 

— В 9-м классе я прочитал книгу «Некоторые причины ошибок пилотирования». От ошибок летчики никогда не застрахованы. Авиация как была, так и осталась очень требовательной и к пилотам, и к конструкторам. Из-за отказа техники или ошибки экипажа гибнет не только самолет, но и экипаж, и пассажиры. 

Штопор — одно из самых сложных и опасных явлений. Это практически неуправляемый режим, сориентированный в пространстве самым неудачным образом: самолет вращается «носом» вниз. При ударе о землю происходит взрыв «воздушного пакета» и самолет разносит на мелкие куски. Казалось бы, чтобы решить проблему, достаточно обучить всех летчиков гражданской авиации тому как узнавать «край сваливания», после которого самолет входит в штопор. Нужно сказать, что в авиации существует несколько похожих явлений, начинающихся с того, что машина дает крен, но не все они приводят к штопору. Однако, несмотря на то, что все военные летчики-истребители обучаются основным приемам выхода из различных видов штопора, далеко не всем им удается выйти победителями из реально возникшей ситуации (чаще всего из-за ошибок пилотирования, реже — из-за отказов авиационной техники). Есть самолеты, которые из-за своих конструктивных и аэродинамических особенностей вообще не могут выходить из некоторых видов штопора. 

При эксплуатации гражданских самолетов экстремальные случаи нетипичны. А вот для боевых самолетов маневренность — условие выживания. Поэтому все конструкторские бюро мира работают над характеристиками маневренности. Именно она в сочетании с вооружением, которое несет самолет, и обеспечивает решение поставленных задач. 

— Какие задачи ставятся при этом? 

— Маневренность — это способность самолета менять свое положение в воздушном пространстве. Естественно, для введения самолета в маневр должна быть необходимость. В боевой обстановке она возникает сама собой: надо занять такое положение в воздушном пространстве, чтобы самолет противника был в зоне действия твоего оружия, а твой самолет, наоборот, не попал бы в зону прицеливания. Понятно, что выиграет тот, кто сможет свою машину первым развернуть и направить на цель. Боевые машины классического типа 40—60-х годов прошлого столетия испытывали большие трудности в боях, поскольку характеристики их маневренности были довольно ограниченными. Обычно воздушные бои ведутся большими группами — самолетов двадцать: огромный «клубок» машин крутится в воздухе, и каждый хочет выжить. Самолеты старых классических конструкций мало отличались от самолетов противника, поэтому бои длились достаточно долго — 5—6 минут. Двигатели в этом случае работали на предельных режимах — соответственно расход топлива был большой. И даже после победы не всем удавалось долететь до дома. Каждый пятый самолет погибал после боя из-за того, что топливо кончалось и приходилось «плюхаться» туда, куда бог пошлет. Хорошо, если летчик катапультировался, а если пытался сесть, например, на шоссе на большой скорости — исход был предрешен. Летчики некоторых стран, вступая в бой, знали, что не смогут из него выйти. Чтобы улететь, надо было «подставить» «хвост», и он тут же попадал под прицел. Поэтому бились до конца, а когда загоралась красная лампочка — катапультировались из полностью исправного истребителя. 

— ...Самолет одноразового использования? 

— Жизнь летчика ценнее... Но так или иначе недостатки в маневренности очень дорого обходятся. Поэтому прорыв в область режимов сверхманевренности, когда риск для жизни пилота и машины становится минимальным, стал задачей номер один. 

— Можно ли в процессе разработки истребителя предугадать, что он будет обладать сверхманевренностью? 

— Обычно известно, «против кого» создается самолет. В то время, когда разрабатывался Су-27, мы «дружили» вместе с «Варшавским договором» против стран НАТО. Нам надо было сделать самолет, который бы значительно превосходил их истребители F-14, F-15, F-16 и F-18. 

В нашей авиационной промышленности мы представлены «ОКБ Сухого» и большим количеством предприятий-соразработчиков. Например, радиолокаторы для нас делают НИИ и КБ. Мы не разрабатываем двигатель, мы говорим, какой он нам нужен, — и его создают в ОКБ имени А. М. Люльки. Такой научно-технический союз и обеспечивает разработку каждой составляющей истребителя на самом высоком уровне. Ведь для того, чтобы новый самолет был лучше и мог победить истребитель противника, мы должны иметь лучший в мире мотор, лучшую в мире радиолокационную станцию, лучшее в мире ракетное оружие и все остальное — тоже лучшее. Работая над СУ-27, мы сделали вроде бы неплохой самолет, превосходящий F-15, но намного ли? На «чуть-чуть». Поэтому снова в случае ближнего боя мы можем попасть в сложную «вертушку», где у самолетов будут равные возможности погибнуть или победить. 

Мы поняли, что действительно решительное превосходство над противником можно получить, позволив летчику маневрировать не просто лучше, а в несколько раз лучше. Есть такое понятие, как угловая скорость разворота на цель. В бою преимущество реализуется у того истребителя, который успевает раньше развернуться. Мы пришли к выводу, что, если обеспечим своему самолету скорость разворота на цель в два раза больше, — его маневренность можно будет назвать сверхманевренностью. 

Сверхманевренность — это способность истребителя из любого положения в воздушном пространстве развернуться на цель с угловой скоростью, по крайней мере в два раза превышающей угловую скорость разворота самолета противника. 

— Вероятно, для обеспечения экстремальных режимов к двигателям тоже предъявляют особые требования? 

— Прежде всего, они должны отличаться лучшей тягой. Современный военный авиационный двигатель — турбореактивный, оснащенный форсажной камерой. (Форсаж— режим работы. при котором в камеру сгорания впрыскивается дополнительное топливо. Этим достигается значительное увеличение тяги, правда, за счет дополнительного расхода топлива.) Из двух двигателей, установленных на Су-27, вырывается поток газов, который толкает машину с силой 25 тонн (12,5 тонны — каждый двигатель). Аналогичные двигатели американских истребителей на момент создания F-15 развивали 10,8—11 тонн тяги. Есть, конечно, и другие требования. Неплохо, например, чтобы в управлении положением самолета в полете участвовали двигатели, сопла которых могут отклоняться на ±15 градусов. Особенно это важно при попадании самолета в процессе пилотирования в бою на закритические углы атаки. Критический угол атаки Су-27 составляет 24 градусов. А боевая обстановка иногда требует, чтобы самолет развернулся на угол атаки 60—90 градусов, а то и 120 градусов к направлению полета. Когда летчик дает команду на ручку управления разворота двигателя, — двигатель должен мгновенно отклониться на требуемый угол. 

Сопла двух турбореактивных двигателей АЛ-31ФП многофункционального истребителя Су-30МК способны отклоняться на 32 градуса по горизонтали и на 15 градусов по вертикали. Таким образом самолет может выполнять то, что недоступно другим машинам этого класса: «притормаживать», а потом разворачиваться на месте, подобно вертолету. 

Когда в 1983 году мы впервые прилетели на выставку в Париж с заключением Государственного института по испытанию боевых самолетов о том, что по характеристикам истребитель Су-27 уступает американскому F-15, мы все равно считали, что Су-27 превосходит самолеты США. Заказчик же счел наше заявление слишком самонадеянным. 

Американские истребители установили целую серию рекордов по скороподъемности. (Скороподъемность - это время с момента трогания самолета с места до достижения какой-либо высоты — 3000 м, 6000 м, 12000 м и так далее.) То есть «с места» он должен достигнуть высоты за кратчайшее время. Мировые рекорды были поставлены тогда истребителем F-15. 

Мы провели серию рекордных полетов на истребителе Су-27 и побили все рекорды F-15, тем самым сумев доказать, что наш самолет превосходит F-15 по скороподъемности. 

— Как это происходило? 

— Самолет на старте должен стоять неподвижно, как спринтер. Но для того, чтобы обеспечить сцепление шин с бетоном, никаких тормозов не хватит. Чтобы удержать истребитель на месте, попытались использовать танк. Прицепили его тросом к замку на нижней поверхности самолета, но радовались недолго. Ровно секунду длился полный форсаж, потом раздался скрежет, и Су-27 потянул танк волоком по взлетной полосе. Пришлось искать другой выход. Рядом ремонтировалась взлетно-посадочная полоса, на ней работал огромный промышленный бульдозер «Катерпиллер». Подогнали бульдозер, прицепили к нему танк, а уже к танку — самолет. Старт Су-27 «с места» был обеспечен. 

Двигатель в момент старта работает в предельном режиме. После того как замок откроется, самолет срывается с места, взлетает и идет на вертикаль. Находясь в вертикальном наборе высоты, он разгоняется до сверхзвуковой скорости. Ни один аппарат, ни одна космическая ракета на малых высотах вертикали скорость звука не превышает. Это происходит лишь на больших высотах, где плотность атмосферы мала. А мы уже на высоте 2000— 3000 м переходим на сверхзвуковую скорость. 

Тогда в полетах на авиасалоне были получены характеристики лучше американских. 

В классическом бою два истребителя «крутят вертушку», пока кто-нибудь из них не займет положение для поражения цели. Но если мы войдем в бой и в первый же момент развернем самолет на 90 градусов к потоку — цель визируется, происходит ее захват, пуск ракеты и поражение. Таким образом, за счет сверхманевренности можно кардинально усовершенствовать ближний бой и в течение десятка секунд (а не минут) гарантировать себе победу. 

— Говорят, поначалу считали, что Су-27 не выходит из штопора? 

—Да, таким было заключение ЦАГИ по испытаниям в аэродинамической трубе: самолет из штопора не выходит. А если боевой самолет не выходит из штопора, надо что-то предпринимать. Была разработана система ограничения предельных режимов, которая не дает возможности превысить самолету угол атаки в 24 градуса. 

Ни одна модель самолета Су-27 в аэродинамической трубе ЦАГИ не вышла из штопора. Мы честно боролись, поэтому сделали 10-метровую полунатурную модель нашего самолета, подвесили ее к бомбардировщику Ту-16 и сбросили с высоты 10 000 м. Модель была оснащена автоматической системой управления и выходила на угол сваливания, при этом, если она не выходила из штопора, открывался посадочный парашют. Однако получилось так, что в половине режимов большая, свободно летающая модель выходила из штопора, а в половине — нет. Мы не могли сказать летчику: «Лети, все нормально». Поэтому согласились с ЦАГИ поставить на самолет ограничитель предельных режимов. Это было, конечно, странно: хотим работать на больших углах атаки, но не способны сделать для этого самолет, 

Самое интересное произошло на испытаниях. Испытания самолета — это огромная работа, около 5 тысяч полетов, в которых машина проверяется на аэродинамику, на прочность, проводятся запуски ракет и бомбометание и многое другое. Еще до «кобры» В. Г. Пугачев выполнял выход на большие углы атаки. Я очень беспокоился, так как у американского истребителя F-16 было к тому времени несколько случаев, когда самолет выходил на угол атаки 60 градусов, а «слезть» с него не мог — хорошо что на нем стоял противоштопорный парашют, с помощью которого удавалось уходить с этого угла. Мы вели испытания по-другому. Очень переживали, когда Пугачев вышел на большой угол атаки, но он сумел вернуть самолет в исходный режим — все кончилось благополучно. 

Впоследствии летные эксперименты показали, что при выходе на большие углы атаки развитие штопорного движения не происходит. Результаты свидетельствовали, что есть принципиальная возможность выхода самолета на сверхбольшие углы атаки с последующим возвращением на так называемые эксплуатационные режимы полета. Это и открыло перспективы для сверхманевренности. Но 20 лет назад мы этого еще не знали. Шли только первые экспериментальные полеты. 

И вот в одном из полетов летчик-испытатель В. Котлов на Су-27 с неисправной системой воздушных сигналов (разгерметизировался приемник воздушного давления), имея неправильную информацию о числе Маха М (равном скорости полета, измеренной в скоростях звука) и пытаясь скомпенсировать «мах» углом набора высоты, «уравновесился» на высоте 8000 м вертикально и стал падать на хвост. Он полагал, что самолет установится в какой-то нормальный режим полета, — вместо этого он «подвис» между небом и землей. Это было настолько непривычно и непонятно: скорость вообще упала до нуля, а высота 8000 м. Он начал метаться по кабине, убрал форсажи, снова «дал». Самолет стал падать на хвост, появилась невесомость — впоследствии такой прием получил название «колокол». 

— И все это происходило в считанные секунды? 

— Секунд 20. В воздухе — это очень много. При угле атаки 60 градусов (а мы имели разрешение только на 24 градуса) самолет свалился в штопор, стал «носом» вниз и начал вращаться. Летчик тогда понял, что произошло, и сообщил на контрольно-диспетчерский пункт: «Штопор!» Так как считалось, что самолет Су-27 из штопора не выходит, набор команд на КДП был «высеченным на граните»: «Катапультируйтесь на высоте не ниже 4000 м». 

Вообще катапультирование никак нельзя назвать любимым занятием пилотов, поэтому во избежание тяжелых последствий летчик освободил управление и стал тщательно готовиться к катапультированию. Но в последний момент увидел, что самолет вышел из штопора сам и начал выходить из пикирования. Су-27 оказался предоставленным самому себе и сам вышел из опасного режима. Проверив управляемость самолета, Котлов совершил благополучную посадку на аэродроме. 

— Может, это была случайность? 

— Поначалу так и решили. Ведь на 1000 ситуаций применения произошел только один такой случай. По большому счету это ничего не меняло. Но вскоре на Дальнем Востоке произошел еще более невероятный случай. Пилот Су-27 выполнял задание по выходу на перехват в автоматическом режиме. Он превысил допустимый угол атаки, в результате самолет свалился в штопор. По команде с земли летчик катапультировался, после чего Су-27 не только самостоятельно вышел из штопора, но и продолжил полет в автоматическом режиме, пока у него не закончилось все топливо. Вскоре в Липецке произошел третий случай, как две капли воды похожий на первый. Это уже заставило нас разработать специальную программу исследований. Как выяснилось в процессе испытаний, Су-27 отличался определенной «нестабильностью» во входе в режимы штопора и выходе из них. Было установлено, что применение наиболее «сильных» аэродинамических методов вывода из штопора не всегда приводит к его прекращению. И в то же время в ряде ситуаций самолет сам выходил из штопора при нейтральном положении ручки и педалей. Это объяснялось особенностями вихревой аэродинамики Су-27 на различных углах атаки и скольжения. 

Значительный вклад в «победу» над штопором внес известный специалист по штопору, заслуженный летчик-испытатель СССР, летчик-космонавт, Герой Советского Союза Игорь Петрович Волк. Он провел испытания на штопор и обнаружил, что Су-27 выходит из всех режимов штопора. 

— Почему же все-таки при испытаниях моделей было сделано противоположное заключение? 

— Оказалось, что не компоновка самолета имела значение, а масштабность модели (число Рейнольдса Re, которое связывает между собой скорость полета, размер самолета и вязкость воздуха, для настоящих машин значительно больше, чем для моделей, тем более маленьких). 

— Сверхманевренность приводит к уменьшению «видимости» самолета на радарах. Каким образом? 

— Сверхманевренность — это система приемов ближнего воздушного боя. В случае если летчик получает сигнал, что он находится в зоне облучения локатора противника, первое, что ему надо сделать, — уйти на вертикаль. Набирая высоту и теряя скорость, он уходит из зоны «видимости» радиолокаторов, работающих на эффекте Доплера. (Эффект Доплера - изменение частоты волны, наблюдаемое при движении источника волны, относительно их приемника. — Прим. ред.) Но и противник не дурак: тоже может развернуться. Но наш самолет движется по вертикали (фигура «колокол»), при этом скорость его стремится к нулю. А все локаторы видят цель именно по изменению скорости (работают по доплеровскому принципу). Если измеряемая скорость упала до нуля или по крайней мере до такой малой величины, что радиолокаторы противника не могут вычислить доплеровской составляющей, — мы для противника пропали. Визуально он нас видит, а на радиолокационном спектре — нет. Это означает, что если у противника ракета с радиолокационной (полуактивной, активной) головкой наведения, он все равно ее не запустит, потому что ракета не сможет произвести захват цели. 

— А известны ли еще какие-нибудь способы сделать самолет «невидимкой»? 

— Такие самолеты-«призраки» только начинают появляться. Наибольший эффект от новой технологии ожидается для всех самолетов так называемого пятого поколения. Первым самолетом, созданным по технологии «стелс» («призрак»), стал истребитель-бомбардировщик F-111А. Правда, истребитель из него так и не получился. Самолет имел очень низкую заметность, но плохие летные свойства — эдакий «граненый утюг» (граненые формы понадобились, чтобы лучи радиолокатора отражались от поверхности и направлялись совсем в другую сторону). 

—Я читала, что в процессе создания нового истребителя возникла необходимость кардинального усовершенствования бортового радиоэлектронного оборудования. Насколько оно надежно в режимах сверхманевренности? 

— Вообще-то в мире считают, что «русская» электроника не заслуживает внимания. Я другого мнения. Мы заказываем нашим соразработчикам радиолокаторы именно такие, какие нам нужны. Если локатор, который стоит на F-15, весит 244 кг, то аналогичный наш — в несколько раз больше. Но нас это не очень огорчает. Мы хотим, чтобы локатор обеспечивал обнаружение цели на определенной дальности. И эту дальность задаем большую. То же самое можно сказать и об оптико-электронной системе обнаружения целей и прицеливания. 

Когда американские стратегические разведчики (SR-71) стали летать к нам «из-за угла» (со стороны Норвегии. — Прим. ред.) вдоль всего побережья к Новой Земле, на охрану северных рубежей были поставлены истребители Су-27 и Су-30. Когда в очередной раз SR-71 «вынырнул» — наши уже были в воздухе. Мы решили их перехитрить и дали команду не включать радиолокатор, а включить электронно-оптическую систему, которая «видит» в инфракрасном спектре и на большом расстоянии. Когда SR шел на большой высоте, а наши самолеты навстречу ему, мы его видели на большом удалении. Поскольку границ «американец» не нарушал, ничего с ним сделать было нельзя, зато мы держали его под прицелом. 

Так что говорить, что наше радиоэлектронное оборудование хуже, нельзя. Оно именно такое, как мы заказывали, ориентируясь на машины вероятного противника. А сделать такой самолет, который сможет поднимать нашу электронику, - не проблема. 

— А правда, что для улучшения аэродинамических качеств в самолетах нового поколения применена новая конструкция крыла? 

— Для того чтобы уменьшить волновое сопротивление крыла самолета при движении со сверхзвуковыми скоростями, надо придать крылу стреловидность, то есть отклонить его относительно вектора скорости (поставить под углом). Если крыло ставить таким образом, что при «болтанке» (возмущении потоков) крыло при своей деформации закручивается на отрицательные углы, то подъемная сила падает, но это не опасно с точки зрения разрушения крыла. Если сделать обратную стреловидность, порыв воздуха отклоняет крыло вверх — сразу увеличивается подъемная сила. А если сила увеличивается — крыло отклоняется дальше, угол опять растет. Несмотря на опасность разрушения, самолеты с обратной стреловидностью крыла имеют очень хорошие аэродинамические характеристики. 

У американцев был такой экспериментальный истребитель Х-29, почему-то они сочли его конструктивное решение невыгодным. Мы же считаем создание подобного самолета задачей технически разрешимой с помощью композиционных материалов. Металлическое крыло не может выдержать дивергенции — разрушения крыла от скручивания. У нас были случаи, когда во время продувки в аэродинамических трубах разрушались стальные крылья модели с обратной стреловидностью крыла. Сегодня мы можем создавать специальную композиционную конструкцию на основе углеволокна, эпоксидной смолы, из органических материалов с высоким модулем — в частности, из тех самых тканей, из которых изготавливают бронежилеты. 

— Какие надежды вы возлагаете на истребители пятого поколения в плане сверхманевренности? 

— Большие. Если наши «конкуренты» делают самолеты пятого поколения, они нам тоже нужны. Можно сказать, тут действует некий закон сохранения равновесия. Недавно мы были на одной зарубежной выставке, и там командующий ВВС одной из стран сказал: 

«Нам нужен ваш самолет. У нас есть разные истребители, но мы хотим, чтобы рядом с ними стоял русский, да с такими характеристиками, чтобы противник боялся». А значит, не шел на конфликт. Это и есть цель создания нового истребителя, который обеспечивал бы политическое равновесие в мире. 



Журнал "Наука и Жизнь" (4) 2002 , Т. Новгородская
В начало !!!

----------


## Maximus_G

> It  can not be realistic evaluation from game theory point of view 
>  Rule of great quantity.


Вы ошибаетесь, сравнивая эти результаты "в лоб" с монеткой или бросанием костей.
И просто пожелание - ваш английский местами трудно читать, вы уж относитесь к нему повнимательней...



> А ведь там противником F-22 выступал F-15, считающийся у серьёзных людей лучшим истребителем мира, там применялись и средства РЭБ, РТР и ДРЛОУ - американские


А откуда информация про РЭБ на тех учениях?

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
> А ведь там противником F-22 выступал F-15, считающийся у серьёзных людей лучшим истребителем мира, там применялись и средства РЭБ, РТР и ДРЛОУ - американские
> 
> 
> А откуда информация про РЭБ на тех учениях?


- Это не информация, а только догадки.  На примерном основании того, как расписывал порядок любых серьёзных учений *sxam*, - как они постепенно день ото дня усложняются и вводятся всё новые и новые дополнительные элементы: разрешается включать индивидуальные станции помех,  подключаются самолёты ДРЛОУ, самолёты групповых РЭБ...
Нормальный дидактический принцип: "от простого к сложному".

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Да, невеселый результат дуэльной ситуации с супостатом... Однако, это уже вопрос к разработчикам РЭО. А пока только остается согласится с уважаемым Холостяком - это, с одной стороны, совершенно не относится собственно к понятию "сверхманевренность", с другой стороны, это качество нельзя рассматривать как голую теорию, оторванную от комплекса других боевых качеств истребителя. И в интервью все сказано. Именнно тогда, когда пилот, не дергая за какие-то дополнительные рычаги и тумблеры, спокойно рулит традиционными средствами управления, а электроника все эти телодвижения преобразует в отклонения рулей, закрылков, предкрылков, конфигурирует сопла, задает тягу и т.п. и делает это без глюков - это то идеал, к которому надо стремится. "Крючки" в небе - не самоцель. Пилот перестает бояться свалить машину, получает (в идеале) самолет, полностью послушный его воле и т.д. А разговоры о том, что во время кульбита нельзя пустить ракету... Во вторую мировую поначалу тоже думали, что на 3-4G стрелять и целиться нельзя. Но жизнь заставила. Оружие тоже клинило, стали их дорабатывать. Все совершенствуется и (не дай Бог) реальные бои стимулируют и технику и тактику. И учат людей, как воевать. Сверхманевренность - козырь. И он у нас есть, поболее бы таких машин и налета на них (а то куда ни кинь - не положено, да низзя). Полетаете - скажете - "нада" или "ненада".

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Да, невеселый результат дуэльной ситуации с супостатом... Однако, это уже вопрос к разработчикам РЭО. А пока только остается согласится с уважаемым Холостяком - это, с одной стороны, совершенно не относится собственно к понятию "сверхманевренность", с другой стороны, это качество нельзя рассматривать как голую теорию, оторванную от комплекса других боевых качеств истребителя. И в интервью все сказано. Именнно тогда, когда пилот, не дергая за какие-то дополнительные рычаги и тумблеры, спокойно рулит традиционными средствами управления, а электроника все эти телодвижения преобразует в отклонения рулей, закрылков, предкрылков, конфигурирует сопла, задает тягу и т.п. и делает это без глюков - это то идеал, к которому надо стремится. "Крючки" в небе - не самоцель. Пилот перестает бояться свалить машину, получает (в идеале) самолет, полностью послушный его воле и т.д. А разговоры о том, что во время кульбита нельзя пустить ракету... Во вторую мировую поначалу тоже думали, что на 3-4G стрелять и целиться нельзя. Но жизнь заставила. Оружие тоже клинило, стали их дорабатывать. Все совершенствуется и (не дай Бог) реальные бои стимулируют и технику и тактику. И учат людей, как воевать. Сверхманевренность - козырь. И он у нас есть, поболее бы таких машин и налета на них (а то куда ни кинь - не положено, да низзя). Полетаете - скажете - "нада" или "ненада".

----------


## juky-puky

> И кстати, летчики категорично не говорят, что какой-либо самолет лучший в мире. Об этом говорят или политики, или журналисты, или любители.


- После того, как F-22 выиграл у _бывшего лучшего_ истребителя мира F-15 бои в ходе учений со счётом 108:0, лётчики не говорят, какой истребитель лучше. Тут лётчикам говорить просто не о чём, в этом плане, потому, что ясно до слёз.  Сомневаться продолжают не лётчики, а пулемётчики, танкисты, артиллеристы и ребята из стройбата...  :roll: 



> Просто удивляет, что некоторые собеседники оспаривают, приводя множество серьезных мнений и инженерных расчетов, фактический реальный вывод, что наши ВВС на своей технике не в состоянии выполнить положенных и возложенных на них задач.


- Если противник не будет активно противодействовать, а погода будет благоприятствовать - почему бы не выполнить? Возможно, что и выполнят.  :Wink:  



> Просто это проскальзывает на различных темах форума и уже перекинулось сюда…Я к тому, что можно аргументировано привести других серьезных людей и инженерные расчеты доказывающие обратное.


- Приведите, пожалуйста, этих людей?



> В частности я категоричен только в том, что техника имеющаяся у нас, в состоянии выполнить любую поставленную задачу в том числе - выйти победителем в равном воздушном бою, в том числе и в равном численном соотношении.


- Там, где F-15 проиграл 108:0, российская техника справится при соотношении сил 1:1?  Это даже не смешно.



> Я допускаю, при определенной эффективности использования тактики, даже победить при численном превосходстве противника.


- Вам, Теодор Аллахакбарович, осталось эту тактику разработать и внедрить в родные ВВС! И Ваши памятники украсят каждый аэродром России на ближайшие 100 лет!  :D 



> Так же как не разумно…: « Сегодня приз на лучший самолет мира, по мнению серьезных людей, получает - ….!!!!!»


- Сегодня - F-22. Что будет завтра - кто доживёт - увидит.

----------


## Nazar

> После того, как F-22 выиграл у бывшего лучшего истребителя мира F-15


Только не был F-15C никогда лучшим истребителем в мире, одним из лучших-да, но не лучшим.

----------


## milstar

deleted from author

----------


## juky-puky

> После того, как F-22 выиграл у бывшего лучшего истребителя мира F-15
> 			
> 		
> 
> Только не был F-15C никогда лучшим истребителем в мире, одним из лучших-да, но не лучшим.


- А какой был лучшим и почему?   :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> А какой был лучшим и почему?


А если ты заметил, я не сказал, что был лучший , во всех отношениях, истребитель.F-15C был хорош в одном,Су-27 в другом.
Я не летчик и немогу сам объективно судить кто лучше, но общяясь с материальными людьми и слушая их , сделал свой личный вывод Су-27 превосходит F-15C.Да и УВБ он два раза проиграл и в Ленгли и в Липецке :? или это хитрая замануха и сокрытие реальных возможностей своего самолета? :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Serega

далась вам эта сверхманевренность...

На данный момент это просто жупел, помогающий маркетингу суховских самолей на рынке вооружений.

Безусловно - такие способности су-27 хороши, но серьёзно я бы о них говорить не стал бы. 

Потому что все эти коброколоколы - это случайно всплывшие при испытаниях возможности самолета. То есть при разработке его такие возможности целью не ставились, были не нужны, и не нужны поныне. 

И вообще - если внимательно почитать литературу - то становится ясно, что су-27 у них "не получился". Увы. Потому что через крыло перекидываться не было столь важной задачей, как выход на новый уровень по оборудованию и тактическому взаимодействию прежде всего.

Так вот - поставить в строй радар с ФАР не удалось (если кто не знает - за это сняли с работы главного разработчика заслона, о как). Внедрить новые противоаваксные ракеты - тоже. И станцию групповой РЭБ "смальта" - тоже. Но даже несмотря на это - су-27 крут прежде всего своим БРЭО, именно там был главный прогресс.

Именно поэтому и был сделан такой упор на все эти кульбиты на показах. Папуасы хавают и покупают. Что и требовалось.

А если бы сверхманевренность была реально востребована - у западников она бы уже была, причем значительно раньше, чем у нас. Как пример - многофункциональность они добавили значительно ранее своим самолям, причем в строю. А у нас даже позднее других разнаботанный су-33, даром что корабельный - тока и может что бонбы простые бросать.  :( 

А вообще - давно пора понять, что у них самоли делают "как требуется", а у нас - "как получится, а там может доведем...".

И вот в этом плане мне МиГ импонирует как-то больше.

----------


## Serega

> Да и УВБ он два раза проиграл и в Ленгли и в Липецке :?


опять за рыбу гроши... НЕ БЫЛО НИКАКИХ УВБ. Амеры не идиоты, чтобы показывать то, что важно.

Да, совместное маневрирование было, но это не бой. Ну и амеры конешно начали канючить после этого, что мол "у русских - ооооо....". Денег с налогоплательщиков срубить же нужно. Чего они с успехом и добились.

----------


## Холостяк

Выиграл Ф-22 у ф-15..... Это просто не серьезно... Счет даже...Точно скажу - играли в поддавки! И Ф-15 м управлял курсант Войска Польского...

Но вот после того, что сами же американцы официально разместили фотографии о том, что Ф-18 "надрал" в ближнем бою Ф-22.. (это на ветке про Ф-22 и Су-35 10/1, ссылки на фото там в моих коментах). Тут сразу понятно стало, что и из нашей ГШ можно тот же Ф-22 "распороть".
И, как говорили уже, что частенько распостраняется противоречивая информация по "лучшим из лучших". Так что скептически надо относиться к этому. И особо к всякого рода баскетбольному "счету"...
Мы имеем в виду боевые самолеты, а смотрят на них некоторые как на "Реал" или "Спартак"...
Правильно , как сказал летчик-испытатель ГЛИЦ полковник Маликов, что когда на авиа шоу он предложил американским пилотам на Ф-15 продемонстрировать пилотаж и зрители как нейтральная аудитория сравнит и оценит с пилотажем на Су-27, то американцы просто до конца шоу "сбежали" и не показывались...
Поэтому то они и не демонстрируют свой пилотаж на том же МАКС в Жуковском..., так как на фоне нашего пилотажа их возможности техники Ф-16 и Ф-15 и Ф-18 смотрятся убого...

----------


## Maximus_G

Нда.



> На данный момент это просто жупел, помогающий маркетингу суховских самолей на рынке вооружений.
> ...
> Потому что все эти коброколоколы - это случайно всплывшие при испытаниях возможности самолета. То есть при разработке его такие возможности целью не ставились, были не нужны, и не нужны поныне.
> ...
> А вообще - давно пора понять, что у них самоли делают "как требуется", а у нас - "как получится, а там может доведем...".
> 
> И вот в этом плане мне МиГ импонирует как-то больше.


Вы наверное слышали про такой самолет - МиГ-29ОВТ. Что-то там на авиашоу выделывает. Не Суховский почему-то.




> Безусловно - такие способности су-27 хороши, но серьёзно я бы о них говорить не стал бы. 
> ...
> Именно поэтому и был сделан такой упор на все эти кульбиты на показах. Папуасы хавают и покупают. Что и требовалось.
> 
> А если бы сверхманевренность была реально востребована - у западников она бы уже была, причем значительно раньше, чем у нас.


Ну да, ну да.
То-то они свои программы повышения маневренности с 80-х годов вели.
А теперь зачем-то показывают своим собственным папуасам кренделя Ф-22 на авиашоу.
Вот странно, что делает УВТ на умном и правильном Ф-22, и зачем этот самолет умеет летать на закритике.

----------


## Nazar

> Да, совместное маневрирование было, но это не бой. Ну и амеры конешно начали канючить после этого, что мол "у русских - ооооо....". Денег с налогоплательщиков срубить же нужно. Чего они с успехом и добились.


Cергей, не надо читать советских газет,как говаривал профессор Преображенский
В 1993 году отец со своим полком переучивался в Липецком Центре с Ту-16 на Су-24 и провел там более полугода,лично знал Харчевского и Карабасова и общался с ними на эту тему, я еще раз повторюсь, может американцы скрывали  истинные возможности своего самолета, :roll: , но Су-27УБ показал превосходство над F-15D и F-15C,который вообще был "сбит" по ошибке.Примерно то-же самое описано в КР, с достаточной долей достоверности.

----------

> Cергей, не надо читать советских газет,как говаривал профессор Преображенский.


 - Володь, я их и не читаю.

почитай вот это. И я с ним согласен (а именно почему никаких "боёв" не могло быть в принципе там). Причины вполне логичны.

http://www.clubhyper.com/reference/f15vssu27sm_1.htm

----------


## milstar

Good article ,author must be invited  to disscuss matter on airforce.ru 

What actually did occur (and probably formed the loose basis for this "dramatic story") was that, in addition to single ship backseat rides, the F-15's and SU-27's went out and flew tactical formation with each other (line abreast 1 to 2 miles apart with 2000 to 3000 feet vertical spacing). During 90 degree turns in this formation one aircraft turns first and passes 3000 to 4000 feet through the 6 'o clock of the second jet to go, at which point that second jet starts its turn in order to roll out line abreast but with both jets pointed 90 degrees off the formation's original heading. 

During one of these turns the Flanker, rather than continuing to the expected heading, stopped at the Eagles dead six for 3000 feet. After several seconds of wondering what the Hell the SU-27 pilot was doing the F-15 pilot spent 20 seconds trying to shake him and was unable, and then stopped, which proves? Basically nothing.

In the fighter community nobody starts 3000 foot perch setups at the defender's dead six, because staying behind somebody after that kind of start is on a par with clubbing baby seals in its level of difficulty. Instead the offender actually moves to the defender's 4 or 8 'o clock for 3000 feet before starting the fight. Even then in this more difficult setup the offender still stays in an offensive position 95% of the time. The 5% he doesn't is usually a result of him grossly porking up his BFM. It should be emphasized this was a single event, unplanned, unexpected, and half-heartedly done and not some series of "mock dogfights”.

As Paul Harvey says "that's the rest of the story" straight from participants in the event not some second, third, or fourth hand magazine article or internet rumor which just repeats what somebody else wrote. 

In the future if you want to argue the merits of the two aircraft please spare us the repetition of this non-event as proof and stick to comparing them based on their airframe/weapons performance as published

----------


## Nazar

Cергей, как смог прочитал (с англицким у меня хуже чем с русским), примерно понял смысл, но не понял почему я должен верить этому человеку в первой инстанции?Примерно то-же самое слышал и я , но с точностью до наоборот и кому прикажете верить?А выяснить со 100% достоверностью, это можно только одним способом, посадить Карабасова и американца с, с которым они летали , и пускай они начнут друг другу врать, было или не было.А все остальное догадки и собственные выводы.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
>  А какой был лучшим и почему?  
> 
> 
> А если ты заметил, я не сказал, что был лучший , во всех отношениях, истребитель.F-15C был хорош в одном,Су-27 в другом.


- Ты же понимаешь, что на самом деле так не бывает: "боксёр А хорош в одном, боксёр Б хорош в другом, боксёр В хорош в третьем..."
Первое место только одно, и оно присуждается только одному - тому кто всех остальных побил, не важно, что кто из них в чём-то его частично превосходил.   :Wink:  



> Я не летчик и не могу сам объективно судить кто лучше, но общяясь с материальными людьми и слушая их , сделал свой личный вывод Су-27 превосходит F-15C. Да и УВБ он два раза проиграл и в Ленгли и в Липецке :? или это хитрая замануха и сокрытие реальных возможностей своего самолета? :lol:


- Есть ещё F-15E. Есть кроме БВБ другие варианты воздушных боёв. Поэтому речь идёт только о суммарном результате, а вовсе не только о том, кто кому зайдёт в сколько раз в хвост в учебных боях в процессе дружественных визитов.

----------


## juky-puky

> Выиграл Ф-22 у ф-15..... Это просто не серьезно... Счет даже...Точно скажу - играли в поддавки! И Ф-15 м управлял курсант Войска Польского...


- Наверно ты всё-таки в пожарной охране при аэродроме служишь, Федор Алибабаевич?  :twisted:

----------


## Nazar

> - Ты же понимаешь, что на самом деле так не бывает: "боксёр А хорош в одном, боксёр Б хорош в другом, боксёр В хорош в третьем..."
> Первое место только одно, и оно присуждается только одному - тому кто всех остальных побил, не важно, что кто из них в чём-то его частично превосходил.   
> - Есть ещё F-15E. Есть кроме БВБ другие варианты воздушных боёв. Поэтому речь идёт только о суммарном результате, а вовсе не только о том, кто кому зайдёт в сколько раз в хвост в учебных боях в процессе дружественных визитов.


Юкки , с боксом пример абсолютно не корректный, ибо два боксера идя по пути к званию  чемпиона мира ,по одной из множества версий,могут никогда в жизни не встретиться и не выяснить кто-же из них сильнее.
Как пример, назови мне лучший самолет WW2,не ошибусь если ты скажешь P-51D,я бы и сам так сказал, но Кожедуб(на Ла-7) сбил два Мустанга в одном бою, а Мустанги вообще не сбивали советских самолетов.

F-15E...Юкки, это исключительно ударный самолет, который амеры суют туда где нет системы ПВО,это очень хороший самолет, но предназначен он совсем для другого и в первой войне в пустыне летали они под прикоытием тех-же F-15C,несмотря на наличие четырех сайдвиндеров.,хотя да, сейчас же на них пару Амраамов повесели

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> но Кожедуб(на Ла-7) сбил два Мустанга в одном бою, а Мустанги вообще не сбивали советских самолетов.


О!
А можно поподробней?

----------


## Nazar

Петр, это довольно старая история и я не уверен, что она достоверная, говорилось там о уже послевоенных днях и о провакации  USAF  над советским воздушным пространством в германии и как итог два уничтоженых Мустанга.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Да в таком ключе и я что то слышал. Более подробно, увы не попадалось=(( Может байка?

----------


## juky-puky

> Сообщение от juky-puky
> 
>   - Ты же понимаешь, что на самом деле так не бывает: "боксёр А хорош в одном, боксёр Б хорош в другом, боксёр В хорош в третьем..."
> Первое место только одно, и оно присуждается только одному - тому кто всех остальных побил, не важно, что кто из них в чём-то его частично превосходил.   
> - Есть ещё F-15E. Есть кроме БВБ другие варианты воздушных боёв. Поэтому речь идёт только о суммарном результате, а вовсе не только о том, кто кому зайдёт в сколько раз в хвост в учебных боях в процессе дружественных визитов.
> 
> 
> Юкки , с боксом пример абсолютно не корректный, ибо два боксера идя по пути к званию  чемпиона мира ,по одной из множества версий,могут никогда в жизни не встретиться и не выяснить кто-же из них сильнее.


- Два боксёра, живущих в одном и том отрезке времени и оба претендующие на звание чемпина мира, *встретятся в финале обязательно, с вероятностью 100%.* 
Ты меня иногда просто изумляешь...   :Wink:  



> Как пример, назови мне лучший самолет WW2,не ошибусь если ты скажешь P-51D,я бы и сам так сказал, но Кожедуб(на Ла-7) сбил два Мустанга в одном бою, а Мустанги вообще не сбивали советских самолетов.


- Лучший самолёт-истребитель (по круговой системе, а не по олимпийской, чего с боксёрами не бывает), это тот, у которого соотношение сбитых самолётов противника к собственным потерям _в воздушных боях_ максимально.



> F-15E...Юкки, это исключительно ударный самолет, который амеры суют туда где нет системы ПВО.


- Два раза неправда:
1. И вовсе не только ударный, а самый, что ни на есть многоцелевой.
2. И замечательно преодолевает систему ПВО (полёт в автоматическим режиме с огибанием рельефа на высотах от 30 метров), мощная БРЛС и мощная станция индивидуальных РЭБ.

----------


## Хы

http://www.avia.ru/press/4569/

"... По словам Александра Харчевского, по условию боя сначала наши самолеты должны были сесть американским на хвост, затем они менялись местами. Так вот - в обоих случаях "сушки" без особых проблем выходили победителями. Почему? По словам российского аса, прежде всего из-за сверхманевренности и тяговооруженности. F-15 не мог, так же как российские Су-27, набирать скорость на восходящей траектории, американскому истребителю для этого надо было делать своеобразную "ступеньку" - пролетать в какой-то момент по прямой. Этим и воспользовались российские летчики - увлекали американцев в вертикальный подъем, те теряли скорость, а затем наши машины, совершив резкий разворот, оказывались в хвосте противника - цель была "уничтожена".
Не менее впечатляющими были и бои другого российского истребителя- МиГ-29 с южноафриканскими "Миражами". На всех машинах были установлены специальные "видео-пулеметы", с помощью которых пилоты должны были фиксировать "попадание" в противника. Когда после учебно-тренировочного боя проявили пленки, то оказалось, что на южноафриканских нет ни одного снимка российского МиГа. Зато на наших "Миражи" были во всей красе...
        - Если наш самолет подошел вплотную к противнику, то можно считать: враг подбит, - заявил "Известиям" главный конструктор-директор программы МиГ-29 и его модификаций Аркадий Слободской. - Для этого достаточно всего 5-6 очередей... 
        В учебных боях с американскими самолетами участвуют не только наши пилоты. Раз 5-6 в год в Америку летают пилоты немецких люфтваффе на МиГ-29, доставшихся им от ГДР. Итог этих боев предсказуем - МиГи "рвут" американские истребители, словно "тузик грелку". ..."


*К сожалению*, твердо устоялось мнение, что лучше самолет который зашел в хвост... И переубедить летчика любого уровня (в том числе и самого верхнего), что это осталось в прошлом очень тяжело.

В настоящее время - F-22 является не самолетом в общем понятии этого слова, а элементом боевой системы в которую должны входить как различные средства разведки, обнаружения, наведения, целеуказания и поражения. И то для чего он разрабатывался - он выполняет.

Дружеские встречи с проведением зрелищных воздушных боев показывают превосходство в применении пушечного вооружения. А пушки - это крайний или, извиняюсь, последний аргумент, когда других аргументов не осталось. 
Чтобы два самолета встретились в современном ближнем воздушном бою нужно добиться паритета в средствах управления, обнаружения, наведения и прежде всего в подавлении этих средств, т.е. добиться равенства в качестве радиоэлектронного оборудования. Но никогда никакая страна не покажет свои возможности по подавлению радиоэлектронных средств и свою помехозащищенность, и соответственно, в дружеских дуэлях невозможно оценить реально превосходство одного самолета над другим.

Как пример - агрессия в Югославии, Ираке - много ли было ближних воздушных боев в этих конфликтах? 

С уважением,
Хы.

----------


## swjatoslaw gerus

Gentlemen 

  Author suspect that most of your disscussion   more related to old 
threads F-22 10:1 to SU-35  & 

    Your respectfully

----------


## Хы

> Gentlemen 
> 
>   Author suspect that most of your disscussion   more related to old 
> threads F-22 10:1 to SU-35  & 
> 
>     Your respectfully


То же самое можно сказать и про F-15...
И про сверхманевренность в том числе.


С уважением,
Хы.

----------


## swjatoslaw gerus

Dear Sir 

  You wrote -
  К сожалению, твердо устоялось мнение, что лучше самолет который зашел в хвост... И переубедить летчика любого уровня (в том числе и самого верхнего), что это осталось в прошлом очень тяжело. 

   сверхманевренность  is  only one from possible means  with 
own advantage  and limitation .

     Author opinion /not pilot/  that fighter(pilot)  have  a right  .

  All that ,what you  stated about C3I  good fighter knew

----------


## swjatoslaw gerus

Dear moderator 

  Хы wrote -
   То же самое можно сказать и про F-15... 
И про сверхманевренность в том числе. 
С уважением, Хы.

  As stated before ,please delete all posting of author of the thread /milstar/ ,which direct not related to thread -
...сверхманевренность

  Author  would very pleased for you.

----------


## Nazar

> Два боксёра, живущих в одном и том отрезке времени и оба претендующие на звание чемпина мира, встретятся в финале обязательно, с вероятностью 100%. 
> Ты меня иногда просто изумляешь


 Абсолютно не верно, верно только в том случае (и то бывают исключения бой Тайсон-Джеймс Дугласа в 90м) если они претенденты на один из трех основных поясов.Часто Кличко с Валуевым встречаются, а ведь оба чемпионы мира :? 




> Лучший самолёт-истребитель (по круговой системе, а не по олимпийской, чего с боксёрами не бывает), это тот, у которого соотношение сбитых самолётов противника к собственным потерям в воздушных боях максимально.


Я тебя понял, лучший истребитель WW2  это Метеор, при двух победах англичане в воздушных боях не потеряли ни одного.  :Wink:  

Скажи ка мне , когда американцы , за последнее,куда нибудь совались, предварительно не уничтожив ПВО и не будучи уверенными в превосходстве, как минимум 1:6
В противном случае получалось вот так
Обожаю и горжусь этой маркой
Или это то-же вранье и пропаганда?

----------


## juky-puky

> Лучший самолёт-истребитель (по круговой системе, а не по олимпийской, чего с боксёрами не бывает), это тот, у которого соотношение сбитых самолётов противника к собственным потерям в воздушных боях максимально. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Я тебя понял, лучший истребитель WW2  это Метеор, при двух победах англичане в воздушных боях не потеряли ни одного.


- Я забыл сразу оговорить, что статистика побед должна быть представительной: например, *побед не менее 100*. 
А ты, естественно, сразу бросился доводить до абсурда. :evil: 



> Скажи ка мне , когда американцы , за последнее,куда нибудь совались, предварительно не уничтожив ПВО


- А доблестные российские ВВС кинулись бы вперёд на их месте "очертя голову"?! Странный вопрос...



> и не будучи уверенными в превосходстве, как минимум 1:6


- В этом месте поподробней, например, в Ираке в 1991 году: число истребителей с той и с другой стороны? Неужто *6:1*?!  :shock: 



> В противном случае получалось вот так
> Обожаю и горжусь этой маркой


- Тут есть чем гордиться? Представь своего папу в плену у американцев?  :(  :cry: 



> Или это то-же вранье и пропаганда?


- Враньё - не обязательно, пропаганда - несомненно...

----------


## Viggen

> Обожаю и горжусь этой маркой
> Или это то-же вранье и пропаганда?


Это настоящая пролетарская правда. Переврано всего в 6 раз.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Это настоящая пролетарская правда. Переврано всего в 6 раз.


Точно в шесть? Не в 5.5 и не в 7? Самолично проверяли?

----------


## Viggen

> Точно в шесть? Не в 5.5 и не в 7? Самолично проверяли?


Я Вам уже говорил - купите книгу "Vietnam Air Losses".

----------


## Дилетант

> Петр, это довольно старая история и я не уверен, что она достоверная, говорилось там о уже послевоенных днях и о провакации USAF над советским воздушным пространством в германии и как итог два уничтоженых Мустанга.


2 сбитых, воспоминания и кадры ФКП опубликованы в АиК. По др. источникам:
В апреле 1945 года заградительной очередью Кожедуб отогнал пару немецких истребителей от американского В-17, но был атакован истребителями прикрытия, открывшими огонь с большой дистанции. С переворотом через крыло Кожедуб стремительно атаковал крайнюю машину. Тот задымил и со снижением пошел в сторону наших войск ( пилот этой машины вскоре выпрыгнул с парашютом и благополучно приземлился ).
Полупетлей выполнив боевой разворот, с перевернутого положения, Кожедуб атаковал и ведущего - тот взорвался в воздухе. Несколько позже ему удалось рассмотреть белые звезды на незнакомых машинах - это были "Мустанги". Однако все обошлось и Кожедуб, благодаря командиру полка Павлу Чупикову, не пострадал. 
Агитационная версия с превосходными степенями:
http://airaces.narod.ru/all1/kojedub3.htm

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Я Вам уже говорил - купите книгу "Vietnam Air Losses".


Снова здорово. Это что, библия такая? 3500/6= 580. А я вот смотрю, данные по одним только вертолётам, сбитым во Вьетнаме к примеру, колеблются от 3 (боевые) до 5 (общие) тысяч.

----------


## Viggen

> 2 сбитых, воспоминания и кадры ФКП опубликованы в АиК.


Эти данные не подтверждаются ни документами полка, ни американскими документами. Документами обеих сторон подтверждаются два широко известных случая - бой "Яков" с "Лайтнингами" 7.11.44 и "Яков" с "Мустангами" 18.03.45. Во втором случае американцы сбили 6 "Яков".

----------


## Viggen

> Снова здорово. Это что, библия такая? 3500/6= 580. А я вот смотрю, данные по одним только вертолётам, сбитым во Вьетнаме к примеру, колеблются от 3 (боевые) до 5 (общие) тысяч.


Это не библия, а исследование. В отличие от заявы на марке. Данные по вертолетам можете посмотреть в книге "Vietnam Choppers".

----------

> Это не библия, а исследование. В отличие от заявы на марке. Данные по вертолетам можете посмотреть в книге "Vietnam Choppers".


И что, по-вашему, заявлено на марке? Я по-вьетнамски не читаю, может, вы подскажете? Вы, к примеру, знаете разницу в написании на этом языке слов "самолёт" и "летательный аппарат"? Я вот не знаю...

----------


## Viggen

> И что, по-вашему, заявлено на марке? Я по-вьетнамски не читаю, может, вы подскажете? Вы, к примеру, знаете разницу в написании на этом языке слов "самолёт" и "летательный аппарат"? Я вот не знаю...


В апреле 1972 Ханойское Радио заявило, что с начала войны над Северным Вьетнамом было сбито 3500 самолетов. Хотя я не знаю вьетнамский, я считаю что марка явно сделана в честь этого "события".

----------


## Viggen

С форума 12 O'Clock High:

"On 18 March 1945 the 352nd FG, 353rd FG, 357th FG & 359th FG all had contact with Soviet fighters in the Berlin area. 

A P-51 from the 353rd and one from the 352nd crash landed behind Soviet lines as a result of engagements with the Soviets. 

Several flights of 352nd FG mixed it up with Yak-9s but combat was broken off when proper recognition was established. However, Lt. Albert Peterson of the 487th FS got into a turning contest with four Yaks and got himself shot down. Peterson eventually made his way back to his base on 1 May 1945. I couldn’t find anything more on the 353rd FG or the 357th FG.

But the big story was what happened with the 359th FG over the airfields at Zackerick and Joachimsthal. Mustangs of the 368th FS and 369th FS shot down a total of nine and damaged one of the Russians in a good sized fracas with no losses. They also destroyed two more on the ground as they were taxiing to take off. The 359th initially mistook the La-5s for Fw 190s and the Yak-9s for Bf 109s. The Americans broke off combat when they figured out their mistake but in some cases the Soviets wanted to keep fighting so the Americans obliged and shot them down. The stats show that it was not much of a contest.

High scorers that day were Capt. Ralph Cox who shot down three La-5s and Maj. Niven Cranfill who flamed two Yak-9s. Both became aces with those victories.

Here are confirmed victories for the 359th FG on 18 March 1945:

Cranfill, 368th FS: 2 Yak-9s
Cox 368th FS: 3 La-5s 
Burtner, 368th FS: 1 Yak-9
Burtner, 368th FS: 2 Yak-9s (ground)
McCormack, 368th FS: 1 Yak-9
Gaines, 368th FS: 1 Yak-9
McIntosh, 368th FS: 1 Yak-9
Berndt, 368th FS: 1 Yak-9 (damaged)

After the incident Lt. McIntosh was court-martialled and sent back to the USA because his was the only gun camera film evidence of the incident that survived."

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> After the incident Lt. McIntosh was court-martialled and sent back to the USA because his was the only gun camera film evidence of the incident that survived."


Из 9 сбитых только один был зафиксирован ФКП? А не кажется ли это вам странным, тем паче, что американские ФКП были понадежнее советских, да и сделаны поумнее (прекращали съёмку не в момент прекращения стрельбы, а чуть позже)?

Что до ханойского радио, то слышать вы его могли только в русской транскрипции. А как могут плавать синонимы при переводах - рассказывать никому не надо... Повторю вопрос (не праздный): не являются ли во вьетнамском языке понятия "самолёт" и "ЛА" тождественными?

----------


## Viggen

> Из 9 сбитых только один был зафиксирован ФКП? А не кажется ли это вам странным, тем паче, что американские ФКП были понадежнее советских, да и сделаны поумнее (прекращали съёмку не в момент прекращения стрельбы, а чуть позже)?
> 
> Что до ханойского радио, то слышать вы его могли только в русской транскрипции. А как могут плавать синонимы при переводах - рассказывать никому не надо... Повторю вопрос (не праздный): не являются ли во вьетнамском языке понятия "самолёт" и "ЛА" тождественными?


Он был единственным, кто не уничтожил ФКП. Факт сбития самолетов подтверждается советской стороной, котороая попыталась устроить скандал.

Ханойское радио говорило именно о самолетах, причем сбитых над Северным Вьетнамом, а не всей ЮВА. Этот эпизод описан в большинстве книг о воздушной войне над Вьетнамом.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Он был единственным, кто не уничтожил ФКП. Факт сбития самолетов подтверждается советской стороной, котороая попыталась устроить скандал.


Вольно же у них лейтенантам ФКП уничтожать  :shock: . А вообще, дорогой Вигген, несмотря на вашу нелюбовь ко всему советскому, тут не просто скандал надо было устраивать. Вам, кстати, в голову не приходит, что счёт 9:0 может объясняться не столько тотальным превосходством Р-51 на Як-9, сколько тем, что наши, в отличие от американцев, быстрее просекли ситуацию, и не столько отвечали, сколько уворачивались? 




> Ханойское радио говорило именно о самолетах, причем сбитых над Северным Вьетнамом, а не всей ЮВА. Этот эпизод описан в большинстве книг о воздушной войне над Вьетнамом.


Это не ответ на мой вопрос :(. Где можно прочесть, что оно говорило именно о САМОЛЁТАХ? А не само слово "самолёт"...

----------


## Viggen

> Вольно же у них лейтенантам ФКП уничтожать  :shock: . А вообще, дорогой Вигген, несмотря на вашу нелюбовь ко всему советскому, тут не просто скандал надо было устраивать. Вам, кстати, в голову не приходит, что счёт 9:0 может объясняться не столько тотальным превосходством Р-51 на Як-9, сколько тем, что наши, в отличие от американцев, быстрее просекли ситуацию, и не столько отвечали, сколько уворачивались?


Поскольку они поняли, что сбивали советские самолеты, пленки были уничтожены начальством во избежание, но этот тип умудрился оставить пленку себе. Насчет скандала согласен с Вами. Американцам надо было надавать советским комадирам по морде, так как они не удосужились сказать американцам, что на этом аэродроме базируются советские самолеты. Чем объясняется 9:0 мне все равно, так как это обычный инцидент на войне, из которого невозможно сделать никаких общих выводов.

----------


## Viggen

> Это не ответ на мой вопрос :(. Где можно прочесть, что оно говорило именно о САМОЛЁТАХ? А не само слово "самолёт"...


В книгах. А дураки могут хотя бы на марку посмотреть. "M&#225;y bay" - самолет по-вьетнамски.

----------


## Nazar

А я читал книгу "Пилоты в пижамах" и собсственно почему я должен верить какомоту американскому изданию?

----------


## Viggen

> А я читал книгу "Пилоты в пижамах" и собсственно почему я должен верить какомоту американскому изданию?


Вы забыли, что живете не в СССР. Вы никому ничего не должны. Так что можете верить хоть Тому Куперу.

----------


## Nazar

При СССР , я как раз-таки, был должен гораздо меньше, чем сейчас и с этим согласятся буквально все, не верите я Вам на спичках объясню.
Теперь по поводу 3500 сбитых ЛА и различных изданиях, я видел (как и многие) хронику, как американцы уходили из Вьетнама, сбрасывая в море все , дабы освободить место для людей.До сих пор более 150 летчиков , сбитых над Вьетнамом, считаются пропавшими безвести, а это всего 1\25 часть от их общего кол-ва потерь, более тысячи человек (летчиков) было передано США ДО 75 года.Вы сомневаетесь , что 1300 летчиков USAF и NAVY погибло?
Cоветую Вам посмотреть великий патриотический фильм "Мы были солдатами" или "Перл-Харбор", после нескольких минут просмотра, я был практически уверен, что американцы выйграли войну во Вьетнаме и победили японцев 7 декабря 1941 года :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Поскольку они поняли, что сбивали советские самолеты, пленки были уничтожены начальством во избежание, но этот тип умудрился оставить пленку себе. Насчет скандала согласен с Вами. Американцам надо было надавать советским комадирам по морде, так как они не удосужились сказать американцам, что на этом аэродроме базируются советские самолеты. Чем объясняется 9:0 мне все равно, так как это обычный инцидент на войне, из которого невозможно сделать никаких общих выводов.


Ну, начнём с того, что надавать по морде надо было американским начальникам, уничтожавшим улики собственного преступления, а также не помешало бы надавать по морде тем брызжущим слюной антисоветчикам, кто их до сих пор так яро защищает. Это вы, Вигген, кажется, забыли о том, что давно живёте не в СССР, пора бы успокоиться.
В ходе быстро меняющейся тактической обстановки нет никакой возможности своевременно сообщать, какой аэродром уже занят, а какой уже нет - вместо этого звёздно-полосатым господам надо было думать и тщательнее учить типы самолётов союзников.

----------


## Viggen

> Ну, начнём с того, что надавать по морде надо было американским начальникам, уничтожавшим улики собственного преступления, а также не помешало бы надавать по морде тем брызжущим слюной антисоветчикам, кто их до сих пор так яро защищает. Это вы, Вигген, кажется, забыли о том, что давно живёте не в СССР, пора бы успокоиться.
> В ходе быстро меняющейся тактической обстановки нет никакой возможности своевременно сообщать, какой аэродром уже занят, а какой уже нет - вместо этого звёздно-полосатым господам надо было думать и тщательнее учить типы самолётов союзников.


Брюзжите слюной тут Вы. Вы вообще типичный ура-патриот, хотя Вас и переклинивает иногда.
Уничтожение самолетов союзников по ошибке обыденная вещь, а не преступление.
По поводу быстро меняющейся обстановки - расскажите, когда советские авиачасти перебазировались на тот аэродром?

----------


## Viggen

> При СССР , я как раз-таки, был должен гораздо меньше, чем сейчас и с этим согласятся буквально все, не верите я Вам на спичках объясню.
> Теперь по поводу 3500 сбитых ЛА и различных изданиях, я видел (как и многие) хронику, как американцы уходили из Вьетнама, сбрасывая в море все , дабы освободить место для людей.До сих пор более 150 летчиков , сбитых над Вьетнамом, считаются пропавшими безвести, а это всего 1\25 часть от их общего кол-ва потерь, более тысячи человек (летчиков) было передано США ДО 75 года.Вы сомневаетесь , что 1300 летчиков USAF и NAVY погибло?


Согласен с Вами. Вы не должны были думать, а это Вам очень тяжело.
Сброшенные в море самолеты были сбиты над какой из провинций Северного Вьетнама? Координатами не поделитесь?
На тему погибших, пропавших без вести и т.п. - читайте книги.

----------


## fulcrum

полностью согласен с утверждением"БВБ НИКТО НЕ ОТМЕНЯЛ!".(см. пред сообщ)

----------


## sss

В отсутствие модератора (увы!) я призываю уважаемых авторов соответствующих цитат впредь не позволять себе подобных пассажей.
Информации в них ноль, и большинству (если не всем) читающим данную ветку ваши перепалки читать неприятно и неинтересно.




> Это вы, Вигген, кажется, забыли о том, что давно живёте не в СССР, пора бы успокоиться.





> Брюзжите слюной тут Вы. Вы вообще типичный ура-патриот, хотя Вас и переклинивает иногда.





> Вы не должны были думать, а это Вам очень тяжело.


P.S.Если не устраивает слово "призываю", замените на "требую" и прочтите еще раз правила форума...

----------


## sss

> Уничтожение самолетов союзников по ошибке обыденная вещь, а не преступление.


Слово "обыденный" означает примерно "не вызывающий удивлениия, почти каждодневный, рядовой"
вряд ли американцы ежедневно уничтожали английсие самолеты, а финны (к примеру) - немецкие

И совершенно очевидно, что незнание силуэтов своих (в т.ч. союзных) самолетов есть показатель неподготовленности соответствующих пилотов. И думаю, что если бы мы "по незнанию" сбили бы десяток-другой В-17 или В-24 (что в условиях конца 44 - начала 45 гг было реально), то был бы большой скандал и большое разбирательство, и НИКТО (ни наши ни американцы) не считали бы такой случай "обыденным" как Вы изволили выразиться

----------


## Viggen

> Слово "обыденный" означает примерно "не вызывающий удивлениия, почти каждодневный, рядовой"
> вряд ли американцы ежедневно уничтожали английсие самолеты, а финны (к примеру) - немецкие
> 
> И совершенно очевидно, что незнание силуэтов своих (в т.ч. союзных) самолетов есть показатель неподготовленности соответствующих пилотов. И думаю, что если бы мы "по незнанию" сбили бы десяток-другой В-17 или В-24 (что в условиях конца 44 - начала 45 гг было реально), то был бы большой скандал и большое разбирательство, и НИКТО (ни наши ни американцы) не считали бы такой случай "обыденным" как Вы изволили выразиться


Вы плохо знаете историю. Американцы и англичане очень часто сбивали самолеты друг друга (1-2 случая в неделю в 44-ом).
Также все летчики второй мировой войны говорят, что реально распознать самолет очень трудно, подавляющее большинство летчиков успеет заметить только общие контуры.
В случае одновременного сбития нескольких союзных самолетов устраивалось разбирательство, но ни каких оргвыводов и т.п. в большинстве даже таких тяжелых случаев не было.

----------


## Nazar

> Вы плохо знаете историю. Американцы и англичане очень часто сбивали самолеты друг друга (1-2 случая в неделю в 44-ом).
> .


Если я все правильно понял, союзники потеряли от дружественного огня около 100 самолетов и это считалось обыденным делом? :?  :shock:  Примеров приведите , с датами , фамилиями , типами ЛА. Хотя-бы с десяток :)

----------


## Viggen

> Если я все правильно понял, союзники потеряли от дружественного огня около 100 самолетов и это считалось обыденным делом?  Примеров приведите , с датами , фамилиями , типами ЛА. Хотя-бы с десяток


Не 100, а на порядок больше.
Примеры поищите в Интернете, их полно. Когда у меня примерно через полтора месяца появиться доступ к литературе, накидаю еще.

----------


## milstar

Dear Sir 

 deleted from author

----------


## sss

> Вы плохо знаете историю.


вполне возможно, не буду спорить




> Американцы и англичане очень часто сбивали самолеты друг друга (1-2 случая в неделю в 44-ом).


в отличие от предыдущег коллеги, я не прошу Вас накидать десяток примеров
но хотя бы скажите, ГДЕ об этом можно прочесть
и ведь важен не только факт, но и обстоятельства события




> Также все летчики второй мировой войны говорят, что реально распознать самолет очень трудно, подавляющее большинство летчиков успеет заметить только общие контуры.


интересно, как же тогда различали своих и чужих???
именно по силуэту, по-другому - никак
и снова мы вернулись к тому, что американцы ПЛОХО знали силуэты самолетов, воюющих на их участке фронта - и это бесспорно ИХ вина, которую нет смысла перекладывать на наших

касательно "неосведомленности" американцев о месте базирования наших истребителей - откуда уверенность, что это именно наша недоработка? и откуда уверенность, что, знай американцы о том, что ГДЕ-ТО поблизости базируются советские, они учли бы ЭТО в воздушном бою???

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Dear Sir 
> 
>  You wrote -
>  Если я все правильно понял, союзники потеряли от дружественного огня около 100 самолетов и это считалось обыденным делом?
> 
>   Some time before was publication  about USA attack of  UdSSR
> Air Force in second world war.    Was long time investigation by USA 
>  Note of UDSSR Department of the State ,USA   accepted ,that have made error and Stalin pardonen  as will not   tension in coalition 
> 
>    Your respectfully


Dear sir,
No doubt, your messages are of great interest but sometimes just unreadable. In fact, nobody minds using English as an alternative language here. It's up to the level of it! Understanding the way you write is a bit challenging :), and I'm definitely not the only one to admit that. If you have no means to use cyrillic fonts, why don't you just type it in Russian with latin characters??

Что до воздушных потерь американцев и британцев от дружеского огня, покопался в сети - ничего не нашёл... Не то что конкретных данных, но и даже просто отсылок к литературе.

----------


## timsz

По-моему, у американцев вообще отношение к "дружественному огню" отличается от нашего. Вспомнить хотя бы в каких интонациях идут комментарии о таких случаях из Ирака и Чечни.

У стрелков B-17, вроде, вообще был приказ открывать огонь по любому истребителю, соответственно у истребителей приказ не приближаться к бомбардировщикам. А если такое случалось, то сбитие воспринималось нормально.

А у нас за это мог трибунал быть.

----------


## milstar

Dear Sir 

  Deleted as demanded from author belov 

  Best wish ...

----------

Боже какой- выпендреж автор пытается на бытовом английском объяснить какуюто ерунду к теме форума не имеющего икакого отношения- ведь тема то СВЕРХМАНЕВРЕННОСТЬ! :shock:

----------


## milstar

http://www.vpk-news.ru/article.asp?p...les.defence_01


...свойство позволило Павлу Власову впервые в мире продемонстрировать "двойной кульбит" и "бумеранг" - фигуры высшего пилотажа, летать на нулевой и сверхмалой скоростях (до 200 км/ч). А еще - двигаться хвостом вперед и вообще выделывать такие "коленца", что голова шла кругом. Даже на ведущих мировых аэрошоу ничего подобного видеть не доводилось. 90% показанных Власовым на МиГ-29ОВТ маневров и их сочетаний - новинки, такого пока что не делал никто в мире. Специалисты говорят: такие связки фигур, как "кадушка" - проход на минимальной скорости, "кульбит" и прочие "повороты на хуке", "кобры", "виражи с бочками" и многое другое подвластно пока что только МиГ-29ОВТ.

Сам Павел Власов говорит, что придумывание названия фигур высшего пилотажа - удел романтиков, а как профессионал, он заявил автору этих строк: "Эта машина уникальна тем, что может начинать вращаться в любом положении, в том числе, двигаясь хвостом вперед. Но самое главное - она может вовремя остановиться. Завращать любой самолет - проблемы нет. "Штопор" - явление понятное, опасное, выйти из него сложно. А на МиГ-29ОВТ все это можно делать преднамеренно". "Как вы видели, - продолжает пилот, - самолет благодаря сочетанию традиционной системы управления с отклоняемым вектором тяги может выходить на такие режимы, которые обычным машинам неподвластны, находясь там достаточно долго в управляемом, подчеркиваю, состоянии. И также благополучно из этих режимов выходить".

Сверхманевренность на авиашоу, где главное - зрелищность, - незаменимое свойство, но что дает оно в реальных воздушных боях, для которых, собственно, и предназначены истребители? "Она позволяет в любой момент времени, в любой точке траектории мгновенно довернуть ось оружия на противника, - отвечает Павел Власов. - Этих возможностей не было до появления двигателей, которые позволяют отклонять вектор тяги. Эта машина уникальна тем, что впервые в самолетостроении, двигателестроении создано всеракурсное сопло. Все, что применялось до последнего времени, предусматривало отклонение сопла только в одну сторону".

Специалисты утверждают: МиГ-29ОВТ - первый в мире самолет с возможностью управления вектором тяги по всем осям, в любом направлении: можно отклонять сопло вверх, вниз, вправо, влево, возможно также перекрестное отклонение. Это, соответственно, дает возможности значительно увеличить маневренность самолета и, самое главное, на очень маленьких скоростях, фактически - на нулевых. Все это наглядно видно во время полета.

Когда самолет летит на скорости, есть возможность эффективно управлять элеронами, закрылками, стабилизаторами и т.д. В обычных самолетах, когда скорость нулевая, ничего из этого не работает, а в МиГ-29ОВТ - работает. За счет газовой динамики. То есть, все эти трагические авиационные фигуры под названием "штопор", "неуправляемый срыв" можно ликвидировать с помощью газодинамического управления, тем самым значительно повысив безопасность полетов, и самое главное - безопасность в воздушном бою. Выход на маленькие скорости позволяет сделать маневр, который невозможен для противника и, к примеру, в ближнем бою зайти к врагу в самый неподходящий для него момент, скажем, в заднюю полусферу. Либо уйти от атаки сзади, прицелиться своими ракетами, нанеся затем поражающий удар. Как выясняется, подобная "медлительность" - незаменимое качество для боевого самолета, ведь главное в воздушном бою - завести противника в неудобное для него положение. И, как выясняется, невысокие скорости позволяют сделать это как нельзя лучше, давая МиГ-29ОВТ решающее преимущество. Малые скорости могут эффективно применяться и для построения защитных маневров при атаке истребителя высокоскоростными ракетами в воздушном бою или с земли. 

Говоря о пользе для России новых технологий, которые применены на МиГ-29ОВТ, специалисты подчеркивают, что, помимо не имеющего аналогов в мире управления вектором тяги по всем осям, здесь есть и самая современная цифровая система управления самолетом и, соответственно, цифровая система управления вектором тяги. Летчик не замечает, есть ли у него вектор тяги или его нет: все автоматически включено в вектор управления самолетом. Летчик управляет самолетом на всех режимах, не отвлекаясь на газовую динамику.

----------

